# Nicolai 2017



## MantaHai (5. Juli 2016)

Gerüchte! Viel Neues wird es vermutlich nicht geben, aber das DH Geometron dürfte eine Neuigkeit sein.


----------



## mhubig (5. Juli 2016)

Wird es ein Argon Geometron geben? Auf der Eurobike 2015 gab's ja diesen Low Fat Prototypen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylehead (5. Juli 2016)

Würde ich haben wollen!


----------



## psychoo2 (12. Juli 2016)

Denke auch nicht das es viel neues geben wird !

Nicolai ist eigentlich gut aufgestellt und der Markt für 650 Plus ist wohl auch nicht so groß
damit sich das lohnt.

Vielleicht ein wenig kosmetik an den bestehenden Rahmen. Eine Art Facelift :-D


----------



## MantaHai (12. Juli 2016)

Vielelicht Metric Dämpfer und leichtere Rohrsätze


----------



## mhubig (16. Juli 2016)

Sneek Peek aus dem Fratzenbuch:





Ich denke ich muss jetzt doch mal mit dem Chef über die Jobrad Sache sprechen ...


----------



## der-gute (17. Juli 2016)

Ein Argon Fastforward


----------



## metalzwerg (25. Juli 2016)

auf der Nicolai FB-Seite werden täglich Bilder von den Änderungen/Neuheiten gepostet...


----------



## der-gute (25. Juli 2016)

Is das das 29" Geometron?


----------



## mkrempe (25. Juli 2016)

wäre sehr cool


----------



## Timmy35 (25. Juli 2016)

Dann wäre das mein nächste Rad!!! Das Argon CX müsste dann wohl doch noch eine Saison warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (25. Juli 2016)

Ein Geometron DH wirds sicher geben,
die Puffmuddi hat ja schon Teile dafür bekommen und gepostet


----------



## Lambutz (29. Juli 2016)

Ich bin gespannt was hier entwickelt wurde:
"Sei dabei, wenn wir am 01.08. den Vorhang lüften
 und eine ganz neue Getriebe-Linie vorstellen."
http://pinion.eu/


----------



## MantaHai (29. Juli 2016)

Lambutz schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt was hier entwickelt wurde:
> "Sei dabei, wenn wir am 01.08. den Vorhang lüften
> und eine ganz neue Getriebe-Linie vorstellen."
> http://pinion.eu/


Ich raste aus...


----------



## der-gute (29. Juli 2016)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Ich raste aus...



Sicher vor Wut, oder?

Schaun mer mal, was es so gibt...
ggf. dann doch demnächst ein Geometron 29" GPI für mich


----------



## Haukejunior (2. August 2016)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/geometron-diskussions-und-bilder-thread.772038/page-24

sollte wohl ziemlich neu sein das 29er Geometron:daume:


----------



## stylehead (2. August 2016)

Woohoo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (2. August 2016)

Ganz besonders interessant ist der Teil ganz unten links wenn man sich das Foto auf FB in groß anschaut


----------



## guru39 (2. August 2016)

Simbl schrieb:


> Ganz besonders interessant ist der Teil ganz unten links wenn man sich das Foto auf FB in groß anschaut



Mit dieser Beschreibung kann ich leider nichts anfangen  Verlinke es doch bitte hier her.

Danke Herr Simbl


----------



## Simbl (2. August 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/2826789717...678971751628/1250527808300068/?type=3&theater


----------



## guru39 (2. August 2016)

Und was meinst du jetzt speziell?


----------



## Simbl (2. August 2016)

Bei 160° vom Geodreieck steht was von Ion G19. Sowas


----------



## Nico Laus (2. August 2016)

stylehead schrieb:


> Woohoo!


Modernes Argon? Tipptopp!! 470er Reach bei L. Welcher Lenkwinkel?


----------



## stylehead (2. August 2016)

63.0°


----------



## guru39 (2. August 2016)

Simbl schrieb:


> Bei 160° vom Geodreieck steht was von Ion G19. Sowas



Ach das...alte Kamellen


----------



## der-gute (2. August 2016)

Drecksinsiderhändlertype


----------



## Nico Laus (2. August 2016)

stylehead schrieb:


> 63.0°


Wooohoooo. Krass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylehead (3. August 2016)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Wooohoooo. Krass!



Ich freu mich tierisch drauf!


----------



## Feanor90 (4. August 2016)

Simbl schrieb:


> Bei 160° vom Geodreieck steht was von Ion G19. Sowas



Kann mich mal jemand erleuchten, gesehen hab ichs auch aber wofür steht das G19 ?


----------



## Simbl (5. August 2016)

Wahrscheinlich Geometron


----------



## Vinse86 (5. August 2016)

metalzwerg schrieb:


> auf der Nicolai FB-Seite werden täglich Bilder von den Änderungen/Neuheiten gepostet...



Der Shock hat doch einen viel Kürzeren Hub...Das wird doch ein Short-Travel Ion!


----------



## mhubig (10. August 2016)

Also es scheinen wohl drei neue Bikes zu kommen:





Ich vermute mal:

Geometron Hardtail
Geometron DH
Geometron short travel Trailbike


----------



## pratt (10. August 2016)

Ich vermute:
Argon Geo
Ion16 Geo
Ion20 Geo
Ion15 Geo 29"
oder so ähnlich


----------



## Haukejunior (11. August 2016)

Also das 29er Geometron wurde ja schon vorgstellt da braucht ihr nicht mehr viel vermuten


----------



## mhubig (11. August 2016)

Laut "Production Plan" heißen die neuen:





ION-G19 -> 190mm Geometron DH
ION-G16 -> 160mm Geometron Enduro
ION-G13 -> 130mm Geometron Trailbike
ARGON-GLF -> Geometron (LowFat -> PlusSize?) Hardtail


----------



## Vinse86 (11. August 2016)

Sehr cool...Jetzt ist die Frage ob das Short Travel ein 29er oder 650b wird...Man ließt ja, dass 27.5 X 2.6 Reifen kommen sollen...Quasi B+ Light für vorhandene Rahmen...meint ihr das könnte sowas werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (11. August 2016)

jetzt überleg mal...

wenn es ein 29" Geometron gibt, welches wird das wohl sein?
DH?
G16 mit 160
oder 13 mit 130 mm?


----------



## chris12 (12. August 2016)

leider mind. ein jahr zu spät und ich musste daher zum phantom greifen


----------



## guru39 (12. August 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> G16 mit 160



Falsch! G16 mit 155 oder 170.


----------



## mhubig (12. August 2016)

guru39 schrieb:


> Falsch! G16 mit 155 oder 170.



Freeeeerider!!


----------



## guru39 (12. August 2016)

mhubig schrieb:


> Freeeeerider!!



Yes Sir!!!! Oder neudeutsch...... Superenduro.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. August 2016)

guru39 schrieb:


> Falsch! G16 mit 155 oder 170.



Meinst du mit "oder" das verschiedene Dämpfer mit unterschiedlichen Dämpferlängen montiert sind?

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (12. August 2016)

216 = 155. 222 = 170.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. August 2016)

guru39 schrieb:


> 216 = 155. 222 = 170.



Ja, dacht ich mir schon  Heißt dann ein anderer Hinterbau, bzw eine andere Wippe. 
Weißt du zufällig schon ob sie das das jetzt beim GPI auch geschafft haben.
Bin nämlich gerade in den Bestellvorbereitungen 

G.


----------



## guru39 (12. August 2016)

Ob die das beim GPI geschafft haben weiß ich leider noch nicht.

Vermutlich bin ich ab nächster Woche in der Lage mehr Infos rauszuhaun


----------



## LB Jörg (12. August 2016)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ob die das beim GPI geschafft haben weiß ich leider noch nicht.
> 
> Vermutlich bin ich ab nächster Woche in der Lage mehr Infos rauszuhaun



Ja mach das mal, am besten noch mit den Informationen was dafür getan werden mußte um die 222mm zu realisieren 

Verdammt, jetzt war ich haarscharf dran das in 3-5 Tagen verfügbare schwarze auf der Nicolaiseite zu nehmen 
Aber 170mm Federweg wären mir fast lieber 

G.


----------



## wolfi_1 (13. August 2016)

Auf meiner Wunschliste steht ein ion GPI Pinion für 80mm plus Reifen !

(So wie das auch mein Nucli AM kann)


----------



## guru39 (15. August 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja mach das mal, am besten noch mit den Informationen was dafür getan werden mußte um die 222mm zu realisieren
> 
> Verdammt, jetzt war ich haarscharf dran das in 3-5 Tagen verfügbare schwarze auf der Nicolaiseite zu nehmen
> Aber 170mm Federweg wären mir fast lieber
> ...




Moin Jörg,

das G16 GPI bleibt wie es ist.

Viel Spaß mit dem Teil


----------



## LB Jörg (15. August 2016)

guru39 schrieb:


> Moin Jörg,
> 
> das G16 GPI bleibt wie es ist.
> 
> Viel Spaß mit dem Teil



Danke für die Info, da könnte ich ja dann fast schoh heute bestellen 

Also nur mit 155mm Federweg und 216er Dämpfer, oder gibts dann ein G17 oder 18 GPI  Mehr wäre mir dann eh schoh zuviel 

G.


----------



## guru39 (15. August 2016)

Jep, 155mm! Mehr gibt's erstmal net.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. August 2016)

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. August 2016)

Weißt du ob die Jungs da oben heute Feiertag haben? Net das ich vergeblich versuch anzurufen 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. August 2016)

Bestellt 

G.


----------



## guru39 (15. August 2016)

Dann bin ich gespannt was du zur Geo sagst.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. August 2016)

Ich auch  
Aber für den Falle der Fälle hab ich schon alles Zuhause liegen um sie an mich anzupassen 
Werds aber erstmal ausführlich bergab, bergauf, schnell, langsam und steil runter im Original an Normstreckenabschitten ausprobieren 
Bin schon echt gespannt. Hab auch gleich das komplette genommen, zwar zu teuer, weil ich die meisten Kleinteile austausche...aber Ready to Ship war zu verlockend 

G.


----------



## MantaHai (15. August 2016)

Wird es noch irgendwelche GPI Varianten geben? Z.B. G13 GPI?


----------



## der-gute (15. August 2016)

Davon geh ich aus.


----------



## Simbl (16. August 2016)

Shit heute erst gerafft das also ein G16 mit 170mm kommt? Soll ich das G19 ändern in ein G16? Wollte sowieso nen Freerider draus machen...


----------



## guru39 (16. August 2016)

Das kommt davon das du mir nie zuhörst....


----------



## Simbl (16. August 2016)

Vielleicht kann man das ja noch ändern. 

Das mit dem Rahmen, nicht das mit dem zuhören


----------



## guru39 (16. August 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boesA_moench (16. August 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bestellt
> 
> G.



Das Ding ist einfach nur gut... Bin auf dein Bike gespannt


----------



## LB Jörg (17. August 2016)

Ich erst, war auf kein anders Rad so gespannt wie auf das 
Die ersten Austauschprodukte, Lenker, Reifen, Bemse liegen schon im Wohnzimmer 

G.


----------



## guru39 (17. August 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich erst, war auf kein anders Rad so gespannt wie auf das
> Die ersten Austauschprodukte, Lenker, Reifen, Bemse liegen schon im Wohnzimmer
> 
> G.



Das beste Baik der Galax.....ähmm....Universums


----------



## LB Jörg (17. August 2016)

Und das Allerbesten ist ja, Montag füh wußte ich noch garnet das ichs die Woche bestelle und morgen wirds schon geliefert 

G.


----------



## velopirat (17. August 2016)

Cool, auf deinen Fahrbericht und auf Bilder des Aufbaus bin ich sehr gespannt Jörg!


----------



## Ollibolli11 (17. August 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und das Allerbesten ist ja, Montag füh wußte ich noch garnet das ichs die Woche bestelle und morgen wirds schon geliefert
> 
> G.


Du glücklicher, ich hab gerade erfahren das sich mein helius gpi um mindestens weitere 1 1/2 Wochen verspätet. Ich glaube langsam das mein Auftrag verschludert wurde?!?!
Ich frag mich nur warum man Liefertermine vergibt wenn man weiß sie nicht einhalten zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylehead (17. August 2016)

Ollibolli11 schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nur warum man Liefertermine vergibt wenn man weiß sie nicht einhalten zu können.



Das kotzt mich auch tierisch an.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. August 2016)

velopirat schrieb:


> Cool, auf deinen Fahrbericht und auf Bilder des Aufbaus bin ich sehr gespannt Jörg!



Da gibts ja net viel Aufbau, ein paar Aufkleber runterkratzen, aweng Reifen, Lenker, Vorbau und Bremse wechseln. Des wars dann schoh.
Zumindest bis der neue Laufradsatz kommt 
Die Spedition scheint aber doch einen Tag länger zu brauchen 

G.


----------



## vinc (17. August 2016)

Hallo Freunde, 

wir geben (mittlerweile) Liefertermine so realistisch wie möglich raus und halten sie auch in der Regel ein. 

Leider hat uns beim GPI der Riemenspanner einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. 
Durch die Auslagerung des Verzinkens der Feder, welche für den Spanner benötigt wird, müssen wir uns hier auf einen Zulieferer verlassen. 
Dieses funktioniert leider momentan nicht. 

Wir machen so viel Druck wie möglich und bemühen uns die Rückstände so schnell wie möglich abzuarbeiten!

Gruß 

Vincent


----------



## Ollibolli11 (17. August 2016)

Wann rechnet ihr denn mit der Lieferung der Federn?

Gruß
Olli

(Damit ich bald wieder ruhig schlafen kann )


----------



## guru39 (19. August 2016)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/08...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news


----------



## nmk (19. August 2016)

Sehe ich das richtig, dass es bei den neuen Kugellager statt Gleitlager am Horstlink gibt?


----------



## guru39 (19. August 2016)

jep.


----------



## BillMeyer (21. August 2016)

schade das die neuen Bikes jetzt Boost haben. Oder wird es das G13 auch mit 142mm Achse zu bestellen geben?


----------



## Vinse86 (22. August 2016)

Ja das mit Boost-Zwang würde mich interessieren...langfristig wollte ich auf ein Geometron sparen und war froh meine alte Nabe nehmen zu können...


----------



## chevioso (22. August 2016)

Es gibt Leute, die bauen ihre 142 Naben an 148 Hinterbauten indem sie mit 2x3mm Spacer auffüllen.
Manche bauen auch nur einen 6mm Spacer ein. Der Nachteil dabei ist allerdings, dass das Rad dann exzentrisch liegt.

Hat jemand von Euch bereits Erfahrungen mit der Lösung gemacht?
Bekommt man solche Spacer speziell für den Zweck irgendwo her?
("Last" zb bietet für seinen Boost Rahmen solche Spacer direkt an)
Was ich sonst so bisher gesehen habe sah nach Selbstbau aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillMeyer (22. August 2016)

chevioso schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute, die bauen ihre 142 Naben an 148 Hinterbauten indem sie mit 2x3mm Spacer auffüllen.
> Manche bauen auch nur einen 6mm Spacer ein. Der Nachteil dabei ist allerdings, dass das Rad dann exzentrisch liegt.
> 
> Hat jemand von Euch bereits Erfahrungen mit der Lösung gemacht?
> ...



Wie soll das funktionieren? 2x 3mm kann nicht funktionieren, wegen der Bremsscheibe, oder kommt da auch was drunter? 1x 6mm - ok und dann mit 3mm Offset "zentrieren." Naja trotzdem "bastel Lösung" Schön wäre ein 2017er Bike mit 142mm Hinterbau


----------



## LB Jörg (22. August 2016)

BillMeyer schrieb:


> Wie soll das funktionieren? 2x 3mm kann nicht funktionieren, wegen der Bremsscheibe, oder kommt da auch was drunter? 1x 6mm - ok und dann mit 3mm Offset "zentrieren." Naja trotzdem "bastel Lösung" Schön wäre ein 2017er Bike mit 142mm Hinterbau



Für normal in Boost geht, gibt auch schon Adapter. Andersrum geht nichts. Ja, muß auch was unter die Bremsscheibe.

G.


----------



## chevioso (22. August 2016)

Wie Jörg schon geschrieben hat kommt unter die Bremsscheibe auch was, wenn 2x3mm.

Jo is leider ne Bastellösung.. Aber warum nicht, wenns funktioniert und man dadurch sein "altes" Laufrad weiter fahren kann.
Hoffe, dass Nicolai da in Zukunft ne Lösung anbietet.


----------



## bastea82 (22. August 2016)

Die einzig richtige Lösung wäre auf den Boost Schwachsinn zu verzichten. Aber scheint ja jetzt wie 27,5 durchgedrückt zu werden. Also erstmal abwarten


----------



## chevioso (23. August 2016)

Zwei Ausfallenden-Varianten für 142 / 148 mm wären in meinen Augen auch eine gute Lösung.


----------



## Bingo1979 (25. August 2016)

Hallo an Alle,

Ist jemanden bekannt, ob die Argon GLF Ausfallenden auch bei den anderen Argon Rahmen für 2017 vorgesehen sind?

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## vinc (25. August 2016)

Die Argon-GLF Ausfallenden werden nur am Argon-GLF verbaut.
Andere Modelle sind mit diesen Ausfallenden nicht geplant.
Über einen individuellen Maßrahmenbau inklusive der neuen Ausfallenden können wir uns gern unterhalten.

Viele Grüße

Vincent


----------



## BillMeyer (26. August 2016)

Wie lange läuft den die 17% Aktion noch, oder ist die schon rum?


----------



## webhood (3. September 2016)

Hi to all,

sacht mal, hat eigentlich irgend einer von Euch, der auf der Eurobike war, mitbekommen, ob das alte ION 16 die Neuerungen des G 16 auch bekommt?
Also die Zugführungen und den Flip-Key zur Federwegsverstellung?

web


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (6. September 2016)

webhood schrieb:


> Hi to all,
> 
> sacht mal, hat eigentlich irgend einer von Euch, der auf der Eurobike war, mitbekommen, ob das alte ION 16 die Neuerungen des G 16 auch bekommt?
> Also die Zugführungen und den Flip-Key zur Federwegsverstellung?
> ...



In dem Zusammenhang würde es mich auch noch interessieren ob man am Horst Link am alten Ion 16 dann auch künftig das neue Industrielager vom G16 verbauen kann


----------



## guru39 (6. September 2016)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> In dem Zusammenhang würde es mich auch noch interessieren ob man am Horst Link am alten Ion 16 dann auch künftig das neue Industrielager vom G16 verbauen kann



Kann man nicht. Wenn du dir die Bilder genauer anschaust wirst du merken das dass neue eine ganz andere Bemaßung hat.

neu.




alt.


----------



## Simbl (7. September 2016)

Hier ein kleiner Bericht zum neuen Ion G16:

Nachdem mein Rahmen überraschenderweise schon letzte Woche beim Guru eingetroffen ist, gings natürlich schnell zum Aufbau. Leider mußte ich bei den ein oder anderern Teile improvisieren, da ich z.B. noch auf den Dämpfer und die Stütze warte. Naja, egal, hauptsache endlich mal wieder baiken  

Uphill:
 Wunderbar. Nicht zu gestreckt, wirklich bequem.(175cm, Beinlänge und Armlänge weiß ich gerade nicht mehr) Hätte leider gern den Lenker noch einen ticken flacher gehabt, ist aber mit dem Schmolke nicht möglich, da sonst die Bremshebel zu flach stehn oder am OR anstoßen. (habe schon nen guten Spacerturm drunter) Antriebsmäßig fahre ich ein 30er Kettenblatt mit 11-42 Kassette was ich bisher immer als ausreichend empfand. Die 500hm auf den Hausberg gingen trotz derzeit fehlender Kondition mühelos vonstatten.

Nun zum Downhill:

Die Paradedisziplin des G16. Das erste 650b Rad das mir auf anhieb gefällt! Wie als ob die Laufradgröße für diese Geo entwickelt wurde. Beim einlenken muß man sich zuerst leicht umgewöhnen wohl aufgrund des langen Radstandes und des flachen Lenkwinkels, was aber schnell ohne Probleme gelingt. Ich bin schon bei der ersten Fahrt deutlich schneller unterwegs gewesen wie zuletzt mit meinem Ion20. Jetzt weiß ich warum mir die ganzen Geometron Fahrer immer davon gefahren sind  Ich freue mich schon auf die nächsten Ausfahrten mit diesem Spaßgerät 

Hier noch die aktuelle Teileliste. Bilder folgen sobald die Stütze und der Dämpfer da sind:

Rahmen: Nicolai Ion G16 Größe M raw (v:180/h:175)
Dämpfer: Vivid Air --ausgeliehen--danke Swany (es folgt: Ext Arma HBC)
Gabel: Fox 36 Float Factory 180mm 2017 
Steuersatz: Reset Flatstack A4
Vorbau: k.a. 
Lenker: Schmolke Carbon Flatbar DH
Griffe: Acros
Bremsen: Magura MT 7 (200/180mm) Bald: Trickstuff Direttisima
Schaltwerk: Sram X.01 11 Fach
Schalthebel: Sram X.01
Kassette: Sram 11 Fach
Kettenführung: 77 Designz Freesolo mit Tacco
Kurbel: Race Face Next SL G4
Pedale: Syntace NumberNine Titan
Naben: Tune King MK/Kong Boost
Speichen: DT Swiss
Felgen: ACE Carbon
Sattel: Prologo Nack 2
Sattelstütze: verammelte Syntace Carbon (warte auf ne Fox Transfer Factory 150mm Hub)
Sattelklemme: Tune Würger (nach Fox Transfer eingang: Schraubwürger)
Reifen: V: Maxxis Shorty 2,5 DD Maxx Grip tubeless / H: Maxxis Minion DHR2 2,4 Dual mit Procore

Gewicht mit Pedale: ?


----------



## Freeerider81 (7. September 2016)

Simbl: sehr geiler Aufbau!
Auf die DRT kanns du dich freuen! Einfach geil! Ein absoluter Wurfanker! Die geilste Bremse die ich bis jetzt gefahren bin! Einfach eine Gute Entscheidung sie zu kaufen! Und ich finde sie passt auch sehr gut zum Nicolai!


----------



## Simbl (7. September 2016)

Danke, spätestens auf der Eurobike war klar das es die Trickstuff wird. Hammer Teil. Wie ne Hope die aber dazu noch gescheit bremst


----------



## xeont2k (8. September 2016)

Ich finde die Trickstuff auch super. Die Hebel sehen einfach scharf aus. Auch noch bei mir vor der Tür der Laden.
Leider ist der Preis heftig und eigentlich sind auch genug Magura Bremsen im Haus.

Aber...man kann die Bremshebel mit Magura Sätteln verheiraten. Die Trickstuff Hebel haben sogar noch ein höheres Übersetzungsverhältnis.
Der Tipp kam von denen auf dem Stand letzte Woche. Den Hebel liegt bei ca. 130 Euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaulEndymion (8. September 2016)

Klingt nach einem superben Aufbau, Simbl 
Freue mich schon drauf die Fuhre mal live zu sehen.


----------



## ThereWillBeCake (8. September 2016)

xeont2k schrieb:


> Ich finde die Trickstuff auch super. Die Hebel sehen einfach scharf aus. Auch noch bei mir vor der Tür der Laden.
> Leider ist der Preis heftig und eigentlich sind auch genug Magura Bremsen im Haus.
> 
> Aber...man kann die Bremshebel mit Magura Sätteln verheiraten. Die Trickstuff Hebel haben sogar noch ein höheres Übersetzungsverhältnis.
> Der Tipp kam von denen auf dem Stand letzte Woche. Den Hebel liegt bei ca. 130 Euro.



Solltest du das tun, würdest du deine Erfahrungen teilen? Klingt nach ner ganz geilen und preislich vertretbaren Lösung


----------



## xeont2k (8. September 2016)

ThereWillBeCake schrieb:


> Solltest du das tun, würdest du deine Erfahrungen teilen? Klingt nach ner ganz geilen und preislich vertretbaren Lösung


Ich werde berichten. War heute nochmal bei Trickstuff. Es sind leider 165.- pro Pumpe (schwarz, orange, weil Trickstuff Farben), ansonsten + € 10.-. Die Überwurfmutter sollte die "lange" Shimano sein, Pin und Klemmring von Magura.


----------



## guru39 (8. September 2016)




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (8. September 2016)

PROST NICOLAI!
Habe gerade ein Köstritzer Kellerbier am Schlund...
Passt also gut zum Thema


----------



## xeont2k (8. September 2016)

Waldhaus ohne Filter! Nicolai achtet sogar beim Bier auf Qualität.


----------



## ThereWillBeCake (8. September 2016)

xeont2k schrieb:


> Waldhaus ohne Filter! Nicolai achtet sogar beim Bier auf Qualität.



Als Freiburger geht einem das Herz auf..  jetzt muss ich nur noch mein Bike verkauft kriegen, dann kommt mir auch ein nicolai ins Haus


----------



## Phil-Joe (9. September 2016)

Kösi Kellerbier: 

Auch sonst ... dieses Fräsporno bei den Bikes ...unglaublich. Echt genial!


----------



## boesA_moench (9. September 2016)

Simbl schrieb:


> Hier ein kleiner Bericht zum neuen Ion G16:
> 
> Nachdem mein Rahmen überraschenderweise schon letzte Woche beim Guru eingetroffen ist, gings natürlich schnell zum Aufbau. Leider mußte ich bei den ein oder anderern Teile improvisieren, da ich z.B. noch auf den Dämpfer und die Stütze warte. Naja, egal, hauptsache endlich mal wieder baiken
> 
> ...



Liest sich schon sehr spannend... den Dämpfer hab ich noch nie in real gesehen. Wie bist du auf den gekommen? 

Bei der Bremse bin ich auf dein Feedback gespannt, leider war bei meiner Bestellung nur die hälfte verfügbar mit unbekannten Lieferstatus. 

Glückwunsch zu Alu in seiner schönsten Form


----------



## Simbl (9. September 2016)

Den Dämpfer hab ich in seiner ersten Version letztes Jahr auf der Eurobike gesehn und war begeistert. Nicht viel mehr Gewicht als ein Luftdämpfer und der HBC hat sogar einen hydraulisch einstellbaren Durchschlagschutz. Zur Bremse kann ich frühestens erst was im November sagen. Hab sie noch gar nicht bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeerider81 (10. September 2016)

Von Bestellung bis Lieferung hat es bei mir gerade mal 2 Wochen gedauert! 
Und seither bekomm ich immer ein sehr breites Grinsen, wenn ich bremsen muss!


----------



## BillMeyer (10. September 2016)

Freeerider81 schrieb:


> Von Bestellung bis Lieferung hat es bei mir gerade mal 2 Wochen gedauert!
> Und seither bekomm ich immer ein sehr breites Grinsen, wenn ich bremsen muss!



Was ist genau an der Bremse so toll? Verglichen mit der MT7.


----------



## Simbl (10. September 2016)

Eigentlich wollte ich an dieser Stelle nicht viel rumlabern, aber ich kann nach der erst 2.Tour mit dem G16 jetzt schon sagen das es in meine persönliche Top 3 kommt!


----------



## BillMeyer (10. September 2016)

Was ist auf Platz 1 & 2?


----------



## Simbl (10. September 2016)

Ion 18 und Antidote Lifeline


----------



## Freeerider81 (10. September 2016)

BillMeyer schrieb:


> Was ist genau an der Bremse so toll? Verglichen mit der MT7.


Das kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich noch keine neuere Magura gefahren bin.
Für mich ist die Bremse einfach perfekt, da sie zum einen Fräsporno ist und zum anderen eine so brachiale Bremspower hat, die dazu noch super dosierbar ist.
Außerdem wird man die Bremse aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht an jedem zweiten Bike finden.


----------



## Phil-Joe (12. September 2016)

Schon ein Grund mehr, sie zu kaufen. ^^


----------



## mkrempe (7. Oktober 2016)

Ist bekannt, wie der Flaschenhalter am G13 befestigt werden soll?


----------



## Timmy35 (7. Oktober 2016)

mkrempe schrieb:


> Ist bekannt, wie der Flaschenhalter am G13 befestigt werden soll?


Ich denke, da soll kein Flaschenhalter dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkrempe (8. Oktober 2016)

also laut Tech Sheet is da was dran


----------



## mkrempe (11. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe gestern Abend einen sehr netten Anruf von Nicolai bekommen und mir wurde erklärt, dass eine Flaschenhalter Montage vor der Dämpferaufnahme möglich ist. Es funktioniert dabei dann nur mit einem Flaschenhalter zum seitlichen Entnehmen. Die verwendbare Flaschengröße hängt dann wohl auch von der Rahmengröße ab, aber eine 500mL Flasche sollte in jedem Fall rein passen.


----------



## TREK_er (13. Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich würde mir gerne ein Argon GLF zulegen und wollte euch mal um euren Rat bitten bzgl. der Rahmengröße.
Ich bin 1.74m mit 83cm Schrittlänge.
Bin in Brilon das S Probe gefahren und bin auch auf Anhieb super mit klar gekommen.
Bin mir nur nicht sicher ob es in M nicht noch besser passt, kann es jedoch noch nicht Probe fahren, weil noch keins in M zur Verfügung steht.
Was fahrt ihr für Rahmengrößen bei ähnlichen Maßen?

Mfg
Stefan


----------



## Simbl (13. Oktober 2016)

Bin das GLF in S und L ein paar Meter probegerollert und mir war das S zu klein.(1,75m/SL 81) M sollte also passen.


----------



## brigdompteur (14. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin auch das Glf in S ausführlich probegefahren, war mir mit 1,78/83 zu kompakt. L war mir zu groß, also M müsste gut passen.
Bin nun in freudiger Erwartung.


----------



## WODAN (14. Oktober 2016)

Hat Jemand ein Bild vom Argon Qlf techline?  Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velophil74 (9. November 2016)

Auf der Nicolai FB-Seite gibt es einen Saturn-Teaser. In den Kommentaren dort vermuten einige ein Dirt-Fully, aber das Saturn war doch früher ein (für Nicolai-Verhältnisse) leichtes CC-Fully, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.  Im FB-Post taucht auch der Hashtag #Lightweight auf, so dass ich mal davon ausgehe, dass es wieder ein leichter CC-Racer werden soll. Bin mal gespannt, ob N damit die Gewichtsfetischisten bekehren kann.


----------



## Bingo1979 (14. November 2016)

Velophil74 schrieb:


> Auf der Nicolai FB-Seite gibt es einen Saturn-Teaser. In den Kommentaren dort vermuten einige ein Dirt-Fully, aber das Saturn war doch früher ein (für Nicolai-Verhältnisse) leichtes CC-Fully, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.  Im FB-Post taucht auch der Hashtag #Lightweight auf, so dass ich mal davon ausgehe, dass es wieder ein leichter CC-Racer werden soll. Bin mal gespannt, ob N damit die Gewichtsfetischisten bekehren kann.



Hallo an Alle,

hat jemand etwas von dem Saturn auf der diesjährigen Eurobike gesehen?

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## Feanor90 (14. November 2016)

Auf der Eurobike gabs keine Saturn, jedenfalls nicht offiziell...


----------



## metalzwerg (21. November 2016)

habe hier im Nachbar-Forum was zu einem Nicolai eBike gefunden

http://www.pedelecforum.de/forum/in...tb-einblicke-in-die-produktentwicklung.44588/


----------



## MantaHai (21. November 2016)

Also die E-Bikes interessieren mich nicht, aber das neue Schweißverfahren mit Knotenpunkten und die verschiebaren Ausfallenden sind der Hammer!


----------



## andi. (23. November 2016)

Hat jemand infos zur C Serie der Pinion Getriebe? Wird das 2017 bei Nicolai im Programm sein? Denke an ein Argon XC Rahmen mit dem Getriebe...


----------



## Holland (23. November 2016)

andi. schrieb:


> Hat jemand infos zur C Serie der Pinion Getriebe? Wird das 2017 bei Nicolai im Programm sein? Denke an ein Argon XC Rahmen mit dem Getriebe...



XC ist wohl nicht mehr. TB und noch viel mehr das AM sind ohnehin vielseitiger.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## andi.f.1809 (24. November 2016)

Holland schrieb:


> XC ist wohl nicht mehr. TB und noch viel mehr das AM sind ohnehin vielseitiger.
> 
> Gruss
> Holland.



XC oder CX?


----------



## guru39 (29. November 2016)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle,
> 
> hat jemand etwas von dem Saturn auf der diesjährigen Eurobike gesehen?
> 
> ...



Vom Saturn war auf der diesjährigen €baik nichts zu sehen, hören oder zu riechen 



Velophil74 schrieb:


> Auf der Nicolai FB-Seite gibt es einen Saturn-Teaser. In den Kommentaren dort vermuten einige ein Dirt-Fully, aber das Saturn war doch früher ein (für Nicolai-Verhältnisse) leichtes CC-Fully, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.  Im FB-Post taucht auch der Hashtag #Lightweight auf, so dass ich mal davon ausgehe, dass es wieder ein leichter CC-Racer werden soll. Bin mal gespannt, ob N damit die Gewichtsfetischisten bekehren kann.



Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht soll auch das neue Saturn recht leicht werden, 2,6~2,7kg inkl. Dämpfer.

Unter Umständen wäre ich auch noch dazu bereit mir weitere Info´s aus der Nase ziehen zu lassen


----------



## Sepprheingauner (5. Dezember 2016)

Da geht was:

http://www.pedelecforum.de/forum/in...icolai-e-boxx-katalog-2017-doppel-pdf.118900/

http://ebike-mtb.com/nicolai-ion-g16-eboxx-3-die-geolution-des-e-mountainbikes/

Wow!!! Das verspricht einiges. Finde die Bikes sehr gelungen, mit tollen, konsequent gedachten Ideen. Wirklich geil 

Wieder mal ne super geniale Arbeit! Danke an das N-Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (5. Dezember 2016)




----------



## Gefahradler (5. Dezember 2016)

guru39 schrieb:


> Vom Saturn war auf der diesjährigen €baik nichts zu sehen, hören oder zu riechen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Würde mich freuen, wenn du uns an deinem Wissen teilhaben lässt! Ach Bütte


----------



## guru39 (6. Dezember 2016)

Gefahradler schrieb:


> Würde mich freuen, wenn du uns an deinem Wissen teilhaben lässt! Ach Bütte



Gerne doch. Hab mal die Mail die ich diesbezüglich erhalten habe kopiert.

1.) Viergelenker, ja.
2.) Geometron-Geo, nein.
3.) Federweg liegt bei ~105mm +/-3mm je nach Rahmengröße am Heck.

Zusatzdaten:

120mm Vorne.

*Komplettradgewicht wird bei ~10,4 in L liegen
Das Fahrwerk ist auf Marathon und AlpenX getrimmt.
Es wird mindestens zwei Ausstattungsvarianten geben, günstig und Highend*

*Für die XXL Variante lassen wir uns noch etwas Zeit. Wir schauen aktuell ob das Bike mit einem Gewichtslimit angeboten wird, ggf macht XXL mit dem leichten Rohrsatz keinen Sinn und es muss einen Standard-Rohrsatz verwendet werden.*


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (6. Dezember 2016)

Wow, das ist ja mal ne Marke - 10,4 kompletto!


----------



## guru39 (6. Dezember 2016)

Vermutlich, wie immer, ohne Pedale.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (6. Dezember 2016)

Ja, aber trotzdem! Mein 99er Element T.O. hat mit 1.9er Reifen damals 10,3 gewogen. Mit Pedalen. Über den Unterschied der damaligen und heutigen Reifen muss ich ja auch nix schreiben. Und obwohl der Rocky Rahmen alles ausgehalten hat, was ich über 10 Jahre damit veranstaltet habe - das Nicolai wird es sicher doppelt so gut machen. Davon bin ich überzeugt! Leider brauche ich (im Moment?) keine Rennfeile mehr...


----------



## tommi101 (6. Dezember 2016)

Nur falls ich es überlesen haben sollte...das neue Saturn wird ein 29er, oder?


----------



## bastea82 (6. Dezember 2016)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Nur falls ich es überlesen haben sollte...das neue Saturn wird ein 29er, oder?


Ich hoffe nicht. Sonst ist es gleich mal von der Liste und ich fahr mein RC noch weiter


----------



## guru39 (6. Dezember 2016)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Nur falls ich es überlesen haben sollte...das neue Saturn wird ein 29er, oder?



Sorry, das hatte ich vergessen  Es ist ein 29" Baik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (6. Dezember 2016)

guru39 schrieb:


> Es ist ein 29" Baik.


Schade, dann wird ist es nicht das Neue meiner Frau.


----------



## bastea82 (6. Dezember 2016)

guru39 schrieb:


> Sorry, das hatte ich vergessen  Es ist ein 29" Baik.


Verdammt.


----------



## Velophil74 (6. Dezember 2016)

29'' ist jetzt für den angedachten Einsatzzweck Marathon und AlpenX nicht wirklich überraschend, oder? Aber für den üblichen Custom-Aufpreis baut N sicherlich auch eine XS-Version in 26'' oder 27,5'' ;-)

Interessanter ware für mich die Frage, ob eine 2-fach oder gar eine "altmodische" 3-fach Schaltgruppe montiert werden kannl oder ob 1x11/12 Pflicht ist.


----------



## bastea82 (6. Dezember 2016)

Velophil74 schrieb:


> 29'' ist jetzt für den angedachten Einsatzzweck Marathon und AlpenX nicht wirklich überraschend, oder? Aber für den üblichen Custom-Aufpreis baut N sicherlich auch eine XS-Version in 26'' oder 27,5'' ;-)
> 
> Interessanter ware für mich die Frage, ob eine 2-fach oder gar eine "altmodische" 3-fach Schaltgruppe montiert werden kannl oder ob 1x11/12 Pflicht ist.


Nein, überraschend ist das nicht, aber mit 27,5 hätte ich mich noch anfreunden können. Vllt. wirds auch ein AC, mal abwarten. Bis es mal soweit ist, wird noch ein bisschen Wasser den Berg hinunter fliessen ;-)


----------



## der-gute (6. Dezember 2016)

das mit dem Gewichtslimit macht das Baik extrem unattraktiv,

Was wir das dann sein...90 kg? AlpenX mit Rucksack?

und wenn man dann doch mal trailmäßig über seinen Verhältnissen lebt, machts krack?
Solche Gewichtslimits verhindern bei mir eine eindeutige, nachhaltige und tiefschürfende Vertrauensbeziehnug mit nem Bike.

Sorry, aber das könnte ein Desaster werden...brechende Nicolai-Rahmen...oh no!


----------



## guru39 (6. Dezember 2016)

Sagen wir mal das GL liegt bei 100kg inkl. Rucksack. Wenn man schwerer ist nimmt man halt den normalen Rohrsatz, dann wiegts Baik
vielleicht 11,XX kg... na und? Wenn ich 180Kg wiegen würde... würde ich mir auch kein 8,3745Kg MTBaik kaufen 

Das sind aber alles nur wilde Spekulationen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velophil74 (6. Dezember 2016)

Das mit dem Gewichtslimit hatte ich so verstanden, dass es sich nur auf die XXL-Rahmen bezieht. Da sprechen wir dann aber hoffentlich über mehr als 90kg... Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass N es beim Gewichtstuning so übertreibt, dass die Rahmen ein Stabilitätsproblem bekommen; das ware auch in der Tat der Super-Gau gerade für diese Firma. Gewichtstechnisch wird das Rad ohnehin nicht an ein aktuelles Carbonrad rankommen, so dass die Gewichtsfanatiker als Zielgruppe ausscheiden dürften. Rein unter Marketing-Gesichtspunkten kann N die Dinger mE nur an Leute verkaufen, die beim Rahmengewicht auch für einen AlpenXer gerne ein paar Gramm mehr in Kauf nehmen, wenn es dafür ausreichend Reserven auch für gröbere Abfahren gibt.


----------



## guru39 (6. Dezember 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Solche Gewichtslimits verhindern bei mir eine eindeutige, nachhaltige und tiefschürfende Vertrauensbeziehnug mit nem Bike.



Hattest du nicht mal geschrieben das dir dein Alutech damals bei der ersten Ausfahrt an den Druckstreben gebrochen ist?

Da hat sich dann das Thema mit der Vertrauensbeziehung doch im Grunde ja schon erledigt. Und trotzdem willst du dir den 29" DH Bock
von denen kaufen


----------



## guru39 (6. Dezember 2016)

Velophil74 schrieb:


> 29'' ist jetzt für den angedachten Einsatzzweck Marathon und AlpenX nicht wirklich überraschend, oder? Aber für den üblichen Custom-Aufpreis baut N sicherlich auch eine XS-Version in 26'' oder 27,5'' ;-)
> 
> Interessanter ware für mich die Frage, ob eine 2-fach oder gar eine "altmodische" 3-fach Schaltgruppe montiert werden kannl oder ob 1x11/12 Pflicht ist.



2x10, 1x11, 1x12 geht. Über 3fach habe ich keine Infos.


----------



## der-gute (6. Dezember 2016)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hattest du nicht mal geschrieben das dir dein Alutech damals bei der ersten Ausfahrt an den Druckstreben gebrochen ist?
> 
> Da hat sich dann das Thema mit der Vertrauensbeziehung doch im Grunde ja schon erledigt. Und trotzdem willst du dir den 29" DH Bock
> von denen kaufen



Das war die Carbonkettenstrebe. Das Sennes hat Alustreben.

Und ja, ich wollte kein Alutech mehr kaufen. Aus diesem Grund.

Wenn du mir ein anderes 29" DH zeigst, wär ich auch glücklich.
Ich hab keinen Bock auf noch nen Standard bei mir in der Werkstatt.
Ich fahr nur noch 29", oder stell irgendwann komplett auf 27.5" um.

Leider hat N mit dem G13 und dem Ion 15 kein Rad im Programm, das mich schwach werden lässt.
Mein Fastforward kann hier in der Umgebung alle Trails. 
Wenn es wilder wird, will ich auch schnell fahren. Auch über Steinfelder und DH Geläuf. Da können einfach 130mm nicht funktionieren, wie 160-200 mm.
Ich akzeptiere ja die Begeisterung übers G13. Ich finde auch die Philosophie dahinter super. Auch bei nem Phantom. Weniger, aber guter Federweg zum Trails ballern mit RICHTIGER Geometrie. Das is wichtiger. Bin ich voll auf der Linie. Und low´n´slack is die beste Erfindung, seit es Schokolade gibt. Ok, neben der Vecnum Moveloc.

Mein Tofane hat im Moment so 14.5 kg in XL mit dicken Schlappen, alles und scharf.
Das is eben die Mischung aus 110 mm Phantom und G16 (leider 27.5")
Alle reden vom Laufrad als Schwachpunkt der 29" Bikes.
So lange ich halt mit 130-150 mm in ein Steinfeld fallen muss, wird das auch so bleiben.
Ich bin voll auf der Seite der Konstrukteure, wenn sie sagen, das 130 mm genug sind.
Ja, aber! Aber 160-180 mm würden die Laufräder doch nochmal aus der Schusslinie nehmen.
Und wenn die Kinematik funktioniert, dann hat das Plus an Federweg auch keinen Nachteil.

Würde ich ein G13 oder Phantom haben, bräuchte ich zum Bikepark ballern und Gondeln in den Alpen noch ein FR oder DH.
Das wird mir dann aber eigentlich zu viel.

Das Sennes DH 29 find ich einfach nur geil...endlich macht einer sowas.
Daher mein haben-will-Reflex.
Ob ich es wirklich kauf, hängt von meiner Frau ab 

Und da bin ich auch ehrlich... 
ein Sennes Komplettbike für 4000€ is mir für wenige Parkbesuche deutlich sympathischer,
als ein Nicolai für 6000€, ggf.  mehr weil tailormade.

meine zwei Pfennige



Velophil74 schrieb:


> Gewichtstechnisch wird das Rad ohnehin nicht an ein aktuelles Carbonrad rankommen, so dass die Gewichtsfanatiker als Zielgruppe ausscheiden dürften. Rein unter Marketing-Gesichtspunkten kann N die Dinger mE nur an Leute verkaufen, die beim Rahmengewicht auch für einen AlpenXer gerne ein paar Gramm mehr in Kauf nehmen, wenn es dafür ausreichend Reserven auch für gröbere Abfahren gibt.



Und genau das is schwierig. Es ist doch kein Geheimnis mehr, das Carbon nicht immer leichter is, als Alu.
Schau Dir die aktuellen DH Bikes an. Da wiegt das G19 nicht unbedingt mehr, als ein Demo oder V10.

Die Stabilität ohne Sturz is bei Carbon aber bei gleichem Gewicht wohl höher.
Wie gesagt, ohne Sturz 

ein 29" MA-Fully mit 10.5 kg ist extrem konkurrenzfähig. Da kenn ich nur wenige mit selbem Federweg, die weniger bieten...


----------



## guru39 (7. Dezember 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Das war die Carbonkettenstrebe. Das Sennes hat Alustreben.
> 
> Und ja, ich wollte kein Alutech mehr kaufen. Aus diesem Grund.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube das du unterm Strich günstiger kommst wenn du dir einen Rahmen bauen lässt 
Du und wir alle wären glücklich weil wir uns dann dein ständiges Gejammer sparen würden 

Deine Frau wäre bestimmt auch einverstanden, du hättest dann ja auch mehr Zeit für sie 






der-gute schrieb:


> Und genau das is schwierig. Es ist doch kein Geheimnis mehr, das Carbon nicht immer leichter is, als Alu.
> Schau Dir die aktuellen DH Bikes an. Da wiegt das G19 nicht unbedingt mehr, als ein Demo oder V10.
> 
> Die Stabilität ohne Sturz is bei Carbon aber bei gleichem Gewicht wohl höher.
> Wie gesagt, ohne Sturz



Baiken ohne Sturz  Wie geht das?

Ich glaube jetzt sind wir wieder bei der Vertrauensbeziehung


----------



## der-gute (7. Dezember 2016)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das du unterm Strich günstiger kommst wenn du dir einen Rahmen bauen lässt
> Du und wir alle wären glücklich weil wir uns dann dein ständiges Gejammer sparen würden



Ich seh mich hier eher als advocatus diaboli 

Nicht zu verwechseln mit dem Trailterroristen...


----------



## guru39 (8. Dezember 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ich seh mich hier eher als advocatus diaboli



Man sollte dir einen 29er auf der Basis eines G16 bauen. Alles andere wäre Humbug, es gibt ja noch nicht mal 29" DH Gabeln.


----------



## der-gute (8. Dezember 2016)

Sowas hatte ich auch schon mit N angesprochen.

aber deutlich über 3000€ für einen Rahmen, von dem man nicht mal weiss wie er fährt und den man ggf. nicht mehr los bekommt, is mir deutlich zu viel.

dann lieber ein "Serienbike" testen, das nicht so expensive ist.
Das Sennes DH 29 geht sicher auch mit ner 180er SC Gabel. Wie alle DH-Bikes und das Sennes DH 27.5 gibts ja auch als FR.

tailormade kommt für mich nur in Frage, wenn ich das Rad sicher mein Leben lang behalten will.

Wenn es das Sennes gibt, werde ich mir eines zum testen holen. Dann entscheiden. Nicht blind ein G16 29 bauen lassen.
Alles andere wäre Humbug 

PS: irgendwie werde ich grad erwachsen, wenn es um Neuanschaffungen geht...


----------



## guru39 (8. Dezember 2016)

Wenn man weiß was man will ist ein Maßrahmen sicherlich der richtige Weg! Wenn man das nicht weiß und lieber "teure" Experimente macht
sei es einem Vergönnt 

Was ist schon ein Leben lang?

Aber natürlich gebe ich dir Recht das es schon eine ziemliche Summe ist wenn man sich was eigenes Bruzzeln lässt


----------



## Canyon-Freak (10. Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ab wann ist denn mit weiteren Infos zum Saturn zu rechnen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (12. Dezember 2016)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ab wann ist denn mit weiteren Infos zum Saturn zu rechnen?



Demnächst kommt ja der neue N Katalog, da steht dann alles drin.

Was magst du noch wissen? Ich kann ja nochmal schauen was ich alles so an Info´s hab die ich veröffentlichen darf


----------



## Canyon-Freak (12. Dezember 2016)

Meine Frage ist, ob das Bike sehr CC lastig ist, oder auch als "Trailbike" mit 120-130mm aufzubauen ist. 

Auf einem Bild beim Gesichtsbuch steck schon eine "dickere" Gabel drin und ein breiter Lenker ist auch verbaut...

@guru39 hast Du da weitere Infos?


----------



## BillMeyer (12. Dezember 2016)

@Canyon-Freak 
für 130mm gibt es das G13. Also eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## guru39 (13. Dezember 2016)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist, ob das Bike sehr CC lastig ist, oder auch als "Trailbike" mit 120-130mm aufzubauen ist.
> 
> Auf einem Bild beim Gesichtsbuch steck schon eine "dickere" Gabel drin und ein breiter Lenker ist auch verbaut...
> 
> @guru39 hast Du da weitere Infos?






BillMeyer schrieb:


> @Canyon-Freak
> für 130mm gibt es das G13. Also eher unwahrscheinlich.



Da hat der @BillMeyer Recht 

Wie ich schon geschrieben habe.


guru39 schrieb:


> Gerne doch. Hab mal die Mail die ich diesbezüglich erhalten habe kopiert.
> 
> 1.) Viergelenker, ja.
> 2.) Geometron-Geo, nein.
> ...


----------



## MantaHai (14. Dezember 2016)

Die neuen Kataloge sind online )))))))))))
Das neue Saturn sieht geil aus, das G13 wird es als GPI Variante geben, die Konstruktion rund um den Riemenspanner wurde verbessert und es gibt zwei Kataloge 

https://issuu.com/why_gbr/docs/nicolai-katalog-2017-crafted-final-


https://issuu.com/why_gbr/docs/nicolai-geolution-katalog-2017-fina


----------



## Bingo1979 (14. Dezember 2016)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Die neuen Kataloge sind online )))))))))))
> Das neue Saturn sieht geil aus, das G13 wird es als GPI Variante geben, die Konstruktion rund um den Riemenspanner wurde verbessert und es gibt zwei Kataloge
> 
> https://issuu.com/why_gbr/docs/nicolai-katalog-2017-crafted-final-
> ...



Danke.

Wo passen denn da 2 Flaschenhalter im Saturn rein?

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## der-gute (15. Dezember 2016)

Habt ihrs gelesen?

Die Hardtail Rahmen werden jetzt in Bosnien-Herzegowina geschweisst. Das heißt dann jetzt crafted by Nicolai...


----------



## puitl (15. Dezember 2016)

2. Flaschenhalter Saturn hätte ich gesagt unterm Oberrohr!?

Zum G13-GPI: für steile Anstiege mit hoher Trittfrequenz ist die Übersetzung dann aber nichts mehr...


----------



## MantaHai (15. Dezember 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Habt ihrs gelesen?
> 
> Die Hardtail Rahmen werden jetzt in Bosnien-Herzegowina geschweisst. Das heißt dann jetzt crafted by Nicolai...


 
Ja das ist eigentlich die krasseste Nachricht. Die Zeit wird zeigen, wie es zu bewerten ist, aber die Gründe sind nachvollziehbar und Kalle wird sich schon etwas dabei gedacht haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (15. Dezember 2016)

puitl schrieb:


> 2. Flaschenhalter Saturn hätte ich gesagt unterm Oberrohr!?
> 
> Zum G13-GPI: für steile Anstiege mit hoher Trittfrequenz ist die Übersetzung dann aber nichts mehr...




Ganz meine Meinung. Überlege ich mir schon ständig ob ich Geld und Arbeit investiere um auf 29Zähne hinten umzubauen.
Die Übersetzung ist eigentlich für 26Zoll gut. Bei 650B kannn man sich damit abfinden, aber bei 29Zoll...puh, wirds schoh nimmer so klein 

Der Riemenspanner ist komplett überarbeitet. Hoffentlich paßt der beim alten GPI. Meiner nutzt sich langsam ab 

G.


----------



## puitl (15. Dezember 2016)

Das Problem hatte ich mit dem Helius-GPI:
Ich wollte dort eine 1:1 Übersetzung, wäre möglich gewesen, jedoch hätte sich das Bike nur mit 130mm realisieren lassen.
So haben sie sich dann halt auf diese Übersetzung mit 140mm festgelegt.

Mit Riemen ist man da halt leider etwas eingeschränkt...


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Dezember 2016)

puitl schrieb:


> Das Problem hatte ich mit dem Helius-GPI:
> Ich wollte dort eine 1:1 Übersetzung, wäre möglich gewesen, jedoch hätte sich das Bike nur mit 130mm realisieren lassen.
> So haben sie sich dann halt auf diese Übersetzung mit 140mm festgelegt.
> 
> Mit Riemen ist man da halt leider etwas eingeschränkt...



Genau da experimentale schreckt mich ein wenig ab. Weil man weiß nie obs zum Schluß wirklich ausgeht, weil ja alles recht genau ist. Die Rolle beim neuen Spanner macht einen kleineren Eindruck vom Durchmesser her.

G.


----------



## puitl (15. Dezember 2016)

Also was ich damals aus den Mails so rauslesen konnte ist hier leider wenig Spielraum


----------



## Velophil74 (15. Dezember 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Habt ihrs gelesen?
> 
> Die Hardtail Rahmen werden jetzt in Bosnien-Herzegowina geschweisst. Das heißt dann jetzt crafted by Nicolai...



Das ist in der Tat eine weitreichende Entscheidung. Ein "echtes" Made in Germany war/ist für mich und viele andere durchaus immer ein Argument, um einen Preisaufschlag zu rechtfertigen (bloße Endmontage in D wie in der Autoindustrie ist etwas anderes...). Besonders bei Nicolai gehört natürlich das ganze "wir bauen alles selbst auf unserem kleinen Bauernhof" zum Markenkern. Die Qualität wird vermutlich nicht darunter leiden, aber es wäre mir schon wichtig zu wissen, ob da künftig auch in Bosnien fahrradbegeisterte Menschen mit vernünftigen Arbeitsbedingungen an den Rahmen schweißen, oder nicht. Ich will da jetzt kein bashing betreiben; die wirtschaftlichen Zwänge liegen ja auf der Hand. Aber es würde mich freuen, wenn N - im Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen Unternehmen - mit der Verlagerung der Produktion nicht die Verantwortung für die dortigen Arbeitsbedingungen abgeben würde. Immerhin bleiben sie in Europa (handwerklich gute Qualität hätte man auch in Fernost einkaufen können).


----------



## trailterror (15. Dezember 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Die Hardtail Rahmen werden jetzt in Bosnien-Herzegowina geschweisst.





Der Mythos erlischt von jahr zu jahr ein stückchen mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy35 (17. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe meine Meinung darüber schon 2013 gepostet:



Timmy35 schrieb:


> Solange das so bleibt, werde ich weiter Nicolai fahren, egal ob 26, 27.5 oder 29zoll.



Finde ich echt schlecht, dass sich das jetzt ändert.


----------



## wildbiker (17. Dezember 2016)

Schade, dass wars dann wohl mit Biken... Nach ableben meiner Nicolai-Bikes werd ich wohl mit biken aufhören...entweder Made in Germany oder gar nichts...So nen China-Russen-Bomber kommt mir nich in die Bude, untern Hintern....


----------



## pfalz (17. Dezember 2016)

trailterror schrieb:


> Der Mythos erlischt von jahr zu jahr ein stückchen mehr



Und ich dachte schon, ich bin der Einzige, der so denkt....irgendwie verliert die Marke Nicolai für mich immer mehr den Flair des Besonderen.


----------



## EvoOlli (17. Dezember 2016)

Ist wirklich schade, erst die komplette Abkehr von 26", jetzt die ersten Rahmen die nicht mehr in Lübbrechtsen geschweißt werden....
Und schon wieder ist man ein Kunde, der irgendwann ohne kaufbares Produkt dasteht....
Das schlimme ist aber, das man Kalle natürlich verstehen kann...er hat inzwischen eine große Verantwortung in Bezug auf seine Firma und er muß auch neue Märkte erschließen wie z.B. mit seinen Pedelecs. 
Man sieht das ja an sich selber: Ich habe hier mehrere Nicolais stehen, die nicht kaputt gehen wollen und einwandfrei funktionieren, nebenbei auch noch wunderschön sind. Warum was Neues kaufen ?


----------



## bastea82 (17. Dezember 2016)

Find ich auch schade. Auch wenn mich die Hardtails nicht unbedingt interessieren, ich hoffe, dass nicht noch mehr ausgelagert wird. Das wäre dann für mich persönlich der Untergang der Marke Nicolai.


----------



## numinisflo (17. Dezember 2016)

Dann wird das N nur noch einer von vielen sein. Echt schade drum.


----------



## Sentilo (17. Dezember 2016)

Pero Desnica ist doch kein schlechter Partner für Nicolai. RuffCycles ist zwar 'ne andere Welt, aber Erfahrung und einen hohen Qualitätsanspruch haben die doch. Gute Ideen und eine gewisse Besessenheit fürs Detail auch. Ich find's jetzt nicht schlimm. Zumal Travnik sich als Nicolai-Standort 2 zu einem prima Spot und Testgelände entwickeln könnte, so rein von der Topografie her.


----------



## pfalz (17. Dezember 2016)

Natürlich muss die Firma genauso überleben wie alle anderen auch. Persönlich kann ich leider nichts mit Geolution (ändert sich vielleicht mal irgendwann) oder E-bikes (brauch ich nicht) anfangen. Ich bezweifele nicht, dass die Jungs schlechtere Qualität liefern.
Allerdigs war Nicolai für mich immer die Verkörperung von 'Made in Germany' (und damit ein Hauptgrund, kein Leidwill zu kaufen), das ist damit (für mich) verlorengegangen.

Vielleicht gibt's ja bald ein Nicolai Beachcruiser....


----------



## trailterror (17. Dezember 2016)

pfalz schrieb:


> Und ich dachte schon, ich bin der Einzige, der so denkt....irgendwie verliert die Marke Nicolai für mich immer mehr den Flair des Besonderen.



Ja.. wesentliches, ne portion essenz, elementare prinzipien, nen gutes stück tradition, ein teil des einstigen stolzes... wie du sagst das besondere verschwindet immer und immer mehr....

Finde es ist schon nen bruch mit der firmenphilosophie und der firmenauthentizität

und ich befürchte grad es wird in zukunft tendenziell weiter in die eingeschlagende richtung gehn, sowohl was die produktionspolitik aber auch den look der bikes angeht...

Hat grad irgendwo den anschein eines sieges des materialismus/kapitalismus über den idealismus.....


----------



## bastea82 (17. Dezember 2016)

Dem kann man nichts mehr hinzufügen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (17. Dezember 2016)

Macht mal halblang, Geld verdienen wollen (oder müssen) wir doch alle. Ein zweiter Produktionsstandort ist bei den gestiegenen (Rahmen-) Stückzahlen wohl unvermeidlich. Das ist die Konsequenz davon, dass N in die Breite gegangen ist und als Komplettanbieter auftritt. Die Entscheidung dazu wurde wohl nicht durch Würfeln getroffen.  Persönlich hätte ich das nicht gebraucht, aber ich muss auch nicht von der Firma leben.

Warum 2. Standort? Mitarbeiter mit ausreichender Quali gibt es halt lokal nirgends wie Sand am Meer. 2 Standorte heißt doppelter Einzugsbereich für die Gewinnung neuer Mitarbeiter. Ich freu mich, dass der 2. Standort in Europa liegt. Und ich freu mich, dass N offensichtlich so erfolgreich ist.


----------



## guru39 (17. Dezember 2016)

bastea82 schrieb:


> Find ich auch schade. Auch wenn mich die Hardtails nicht unbedingt interessieren, ich hoffe, dass nicht noch mehr ausgelagert wird. Das wäre dann für mich persönlich der Untergang der Marke Nicolai.



Für mich im übrigen auch.


der-gute schrieb:


> Habt ihrs gelesen?
> 
> Die Hardtail Rahmen werden jetzt in Bosnien-Herzegowina geschweisst. Das heißt dann jetzt crafted by Nicolai...



richtig. mehr nicht!


wildbiker schrieb:


> Schade, dass wars dann wohl mit Biken... Nach ableben meiner Nicolai-Bikes werd ich wohl mit biken aufhören...entweder Made in Germany oder gar nichts...So nen China-Russen-Bomber kommt mir nich in die Bude, untern Hintern....



Das haben hier schon andere gesagt 



pfalz schrieb:


> Natürlich muss die Firma genauso überleben wie alle anderen auch. Persönlich kann ich leider nichts mit Geolution (ändert sich vielleicht mal irgendwann) oder E-bikes (brauch ich nicht) anfangen. Ich bezweifele nicht, dass die Jungs schlechtere Qualität liefern.
> Allerdigs war Nicolai für mich immer die Verkörperung von 'Made in Germany' (und damit ein Hauptgrund, kein Leidwill zu kaufen), das ist damit (für mich) verlorengegangen.
> 
> Vielleicht gibt's ja bald ein Nicolai Beachcruiser....



Ich bin auch erstmal geshoXt 



Timmy35 schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Meinung darüber schon 2013 gepostet:
> 
> 
> 
> Finde ich echt schlecht, dass sich das jetzt ändert.



Meine Info vom Claus is ...das die jungs von Nicolai ausgebildet worden sind.


trailterror schrieb:


> Ja.. wesentliches, ne portion essenz, elementare prinzipien, nen gutes stück tradition, ein teil des einstigen stolzes... wie du sagst das besondere verschwindet immer und immer mehr....
> 
> Finde es ist schon nen bruch mit der firmenphilosophie und der firmenauthentizität
> 
> ...



Du bist echt ein hetzprediger 

isch sehe es jetzt aber auch 


Ich wurde für diesen Post nicht von Nicolai au|to|ri|siert 




bastea82 schrieb:


> Dem kann man nichts mehr hinzufügen




ich schon. ich schreibe morgen dem Kalle mal ne Mehl


----------



## wildbiker (17. Dezember 2016)

Man hätte aber auch einen 2.produktionsstandort in D eröffnen können oder den Hof um ne Halle erweitern können. Siehe mifa in sangerhausen. Aber bei nicolai geht's sicher um weniger steuern zahlen. 

http://www.auswaertiges-amt.de/DE/A...os/BosnienUndHerzegowina/Wirtschaft_node.html

Gesendet von meinem Apple iPhone7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## der-gute (17. Dezember 2016)

Huhuu Rainer...vielleicht bekommst du ja mehr Infos.

ich hoffe das man die Herkunft der verschiedenen Rahmen auf der Homepage vor der Bestellung sieht.
Und eigentlich will ich nicht den Preis eines im Lubbrechtsen gefertigten Rahmen für einen aus BIH zahlen.
Auch wenn die von Frank the Welder gelernt hätten.
Das is für mich kein Nicolai mehr.

Irgendwie hab ich ein ziemlich ungutes Gefühl für die Zukunft...


----------



## codit (17. Dezember 2016)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Man hätte aber auch einen 2.produktionsstandort in D eröffnen können oder den Hof um ne Halle erweitern können. Siehe mifa in sangerhausen. Aber bei nicolai geht's sicher um weniger steuern zahlen.



Neue Halle nützt nichts, Du musst die Leute finden die gut schweissen und das auch gerne tun. Neuer Standort geht für eine kleine Firma nur mit einem ansässigen Partner, sonst kommst Du arbeitsmäßig mehr als ins rotieren. Viel Steuern sparen wird nicht gehen, solange die Verkäufe über D laufen, denn N ist kein Großkonzern.

Damit Du mich jetzt nicht falsch verstehst, ich fahre N auch (nicht nur) weil in D produziert wird! Was mich im übrigen wundert, keiner von den Bedenkenträgern hat gejammert als N auf Komplettbikes gesetzt hat. DAS WAR ABER DIE ÄNDERUNG DER FIRMENPHILOSOPHIE.


----------



## codit (17. Dezember 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Und eigentlich will ich nicht den Preis eines im Lubbrechtsen gefertigten Rahmen für einen aus BIH zahlen.


Den beinahe identischen Preis musst Du doch auch für einen Taiwan-Rahmen zahlen, wenn er bei uns von einer einschlägigen Marke zu Markte gebracht wird. Dabei weißt Du im Carbon-Fall dann aber nicht einmal , ob er jetzt in Taiwan oder in China gefertigt wird.
Im Zweifel wäre mir dann ehrliches Alu aus Bosnien schon lieber.


----------



## guru39 (18. Dezember 2016)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Man hätte aber auch einen 2.produktionsstandort in D eröffnen können oder den Hof um ne Halle erweitern können. Siehe mifa in sangerhausen. Aber bei nicolai geht's sicher um weniger steuern zahlen.



leider unrealistisch...



der-gute schrieb:


> Huhuu Rainer...vielleicht bekommst du ja mehr Infos.
> 
> ich hoffe das man die Herkunft der verschiedenen Rahmen auf der Homepage vor der Bestellung sieht.
> Und eigentlich will ich nicht den Preis eines im Lubbrechtsen gefertigten Rahmen für einen aus BIH zahlen.
> ...



Ich hab ja auch nur einen kleinen Laden, und bin bekennender
Nicolai Fan 

Bin aber auch der Meinung das man alles regeln kann....


----------



## wildbiker (18. Dezember 2016)

codit schrieb:


> Neue Halle nützt nichts, Du musst die Leute finden die gut schweissen und das auch gerne tun. Neuer Standort geht für eine kleine Firma nur mit einem ansässigen Partner, sonst kommst Du arbeitsmäßig mehr als ins rotieren. Viel Steuern sparen wird nicht gehen, solange die Verkäufe über D laufen, denn N ist kein Großkonzern.
> 
> Damit Du mich jetzt nicht falsch verstehst, ich fahre N auch (nicht nur) weil in D produziert wird! Was mich im übrigen wundert, keiner von den Bedenkenträgern hat gejammert als N auf Komplettbikes gesetzt hat. DAS WAR ABER DIE ÄNDERUNG DER FIRMENPHILOSOPHIE.



Hm, wer ist denn dann der ansässige partner? 

Nicolai könnte doch Schweisser ausbilden, mit Übernahmegarantie... 
Wer schweisst dann in BIH dann die rahmen? die Leute fallen doch da nich einfach vom Himmel... muss doch dann auch jm. sein der das kann und gerne macht.. Es gab doch schon mal komplett bikes von N...Da gings doch auch mit vertrieb/Produktion in D.. 
Wieviel komplettbikes werden verkauft, wieviel Rahmen. Was ich komisch find.. hab von vielen gehört, Nicolai zu teuer, zu hässlich, zu schwer... so viel Geld für nen rahmen..dafür kauf ich nen komplettbike oder 2.......blabla.... Sollte sich das jetzt mit dem 2. Produktionsstandort ändern.... Werden die bikes jetzt Mainstream wie cube, Canyon und so... 

Macht mir alles ziemlich angst..


----------



## der-gute (18. Dezember 2016)

codit schrieb:


> Den beinahe identischen Preis musst Du doch auch für einen Taiwan-Rahmen zahlen, wenn er bei uns von einer einschlägigen Marke zu Markte gebracht wird. Dabei weißt Du im Carbon-Fall dann aber nicht einmal , ob er jetzt in Taiwan oder in China gefertigt wird.
> Im Zweifel wäre mir dann ehrliches Alu aus Bosnien schon lieber.



Ich kenne wenige bis keine Alurahmen aus Taiwan zum Preis eines Nicolais.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (18. Dezember 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Huhuu Rainer...vielleicht bekommst du ja mehr Infos.
> 
> ich hoffe das man die Herkunft der verschiedenen Rahmen auf der Homepage vor der Bestellung sieht.
> Und eigentlich will ich nicht den Preis eines im Lubbrechtsen gefertigten Rahmen für einen aus BIH zahlen.
> ...


 
Kein Thema vielleicht können ja die Fan´s was machen


----------



## bastea82 (18. Dezember 2016)

codit schrieb:


> Damit Du mich jetzt nicht falsch verstehst, ich fahre N auch (nicht nur) weil in D produziert wird! Was mich im übrigen wundert, keiner von den Bedenkenträgern hat gejammert als N auf Komplettbikes gesetzt hat. DAS WAR ABER DIE ÄNDERUNG DER FIRMENPHILOSOPHIE.


Das sehe ich eher als Erweiterung des Angebotes als Änderung der Firmenphilosophie. Die Auslagerung der Hardtailproduktion ist ne ganz andere Schiene mMn.


----------



## Ollika65 (18. Dezember 2016)

Diese *Ni*CUBE*lai*-Befürchtungen hab ich (noch) nicht, aber es wäre schön, wenn es vom Chef ein paar mehr Infos für die treue Kundschaft gäbe.

Vielleicht kommt ja bald ein Interview im News-Bereich.


----------



## trailterror (18. Dezember 2016)

guru39 schrieb:


> Du bist echt ein hetzprediger





Mein post ist zum grössten teil ne beschreibung der sachlage!
Wenn du mit dem geschriebenen nicht einverstanden bist, dann widerleg es doch bitte einmal einfach mit sachlichen argumenten...

@codit

Eins vorweg, ich schätz dich als user im forum 

Wäre man gewillt gewesen in D zu bleiben, so hätts gaaanz bestimmt diverse lösungen gegeben. Das argument mit dem nicht finden von schweissern, arbeitskräften in D kann ich auch nicht glauben. Die hätte man, hätte man es gewollt, bestimmt irgendwo auftreiben können und ausbilden können.

Ich denke es war ganz einfach ne ganz klare bewusste ökonomisch und marktpolitische entscheidung von Nicolai.

Ist ja auch deren gutes recht und teil ihrer entscheidungsfreiheit.

Ich fänds eben schade wenn die materie der idee wieder mal ne ohrfeige verabreicht und das von einer firma die jahrelang, praktisch seit der gründung, stolz auf ihren idealismus gewesen ist, mit ihm geworben hat, mit ihm kunden angezogen hat, mit ihm sich abgegrenzt hat, mit ihm ne gewisse besonderheit errungen hat, sich über ihn im innersten kern des wesentlichen seins definiert hat....

Ich befürchte, und man hat es kommen sehn, man hat diese ideeellen werte verkauft!!

Ich denke wir/ihr, auch du guru, müssen/ müsst ech damit abfinden, dass ihr nur eine sehr kleine, relativ unbedeutende und unwichtige Rolle in der globalisierten politik von N spielt....


----------



## wildbiker (18. Dezember 2016)

andererseits....vielleicht aber steigt dann der Wert der alten Hardtails , weil da noch Made in Germany eingefräst ist und das ein oder andere noch 26" ist...


----------



## codit (18. Dezember 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ich kenne wenige bis keine Alurahmen aus Taiwan zum Preis eines Nicolais.


Liteville, Trek, Cannondale, .... und Alutech ist auch nicht weit weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (18. Dezember 2016)

wildbiker schrieb:


> andererseits....vielleicht aber steigt dann der Wert der alten Hardtails , weil da noch Made in Germany eingefräst ist und das ein oder andere noch 26" ist...


----------



## codit (18. Dezember 2016)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Hm, wer ist denn dann der ansässige partner?
> Wer schweisst dann in BIH dann die rahmen?


Der neue Partner hat doch Erfahrung im Rahmenbau. Name ist im neuen N-Katalog genannt.


----------



## der-gute (18. Dezember 2016)

codit schrieb:


> Liteville, Trek, Cannondale, .... und Alutech ist auch nicht weit weg.



Sprechen wir beide noch von Hardtail Rahmen?


----------



## codit (18. Dezember 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Sprechen wir beide noch von Hardtail Rahmen?


Nein, da hast Du natürlich recht.


----------



## wildbiker (18. Dezember 2016)

codit schrieb:


> Der neue Partner hat doch Erfahrung im Rahmenbau. Name ist im neuen N-Katalog genannt.


Ahso.. Wenn du den cruiser-schweisser meinst... Alles klar..

Gesendet von meinem Apple iPhone7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Holland (18. Dezember 2016)

wildbiker schrieb:


> andererseits....vielleicht aber steigt dann der Wert der alten Hardtails , weil da noch Made in Germany eingefräst ist und das ein oder andere noch 26" ist...



Genau das erwarte ich. Ist ein paradoxes Käuferverhalten, dass man bspw. auch bei der Automarke Morgan sieht. Der zahlungsbereite Kunde will ein unverfälschtes Original ohne modernste Motorelektronik haben, was die Preise für die alte Exemplare auf hohem Niveau hält. 

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Midgetman (19. Dezember 2016)

EvoOlli schrieb:


> ... Man sieht das ja an sich selber: Ich habe hier mehrere Nicolais stehen, die nicht kaputt gehen wollen und einwandfrei funktionieren, nebenbei auch noch wunderschön sind. Warum was Neues kaufen ?



Da ist allerdings was Wahres dran, ich habe auch schon öfter überlegt mein Nonius zu ersetzen, aber das Teil funktioniert einfach - deshalb habe ich nie zugeschlagen.



bastea82 schrieb:


> Das wäre dann für mich persönlich der Untergang der Marke Nicolai.



Hier sehe ich auch die Gefahr, dadurch, dass Nicolai jetzt nicht mehr ein kleiner "Rahmenbauer" ist, also ein kleiner Hersteller, bei dem man wusste, wer da Deinen Rahmen zusammenbrutzelt (auch wenn's mehr als eine Person war), sondern eine Marke, mit mehr als einem Produktionsstandort, werden sie wesentlich anonymer. Die Qualität der Rahmen muss ja nicht schlechter werden (ich vermute, hier hat man ein Auge drauf), aber das Alleinstellungsmerkmal ist dahin. Das heißt aber auch, dass man sich im Zweifelsfall in Konkurrenz zu ganz anderen Anbietern begibt und dann vielleicht den Schritt zur vollständigen Produktion außer Haus gehen muss.

Ich find's jedenfalls schade und hoffe, dass meine zwei Lübbrechtsener noch lange halten.


----------



## kalle Nicolai (19. Dezember 2016)

Hallo alle zusammen ,

danke für die offene Diskussion und offenen Worte hier im Forum . Ich danke erstmal Sentilo für die richtige Einschätzung der Lage :



Sentilo schrieb:


> Pero Desnica ist doch kein schlechter Partner für Nicolai. RuffCycles ist zwar 'ne andere Welt, aber Erfahrung und einen hohen Qualitätsanspruch haben die doch. Gute Ideen und eine gewisse Besessenheit fürs Detail auch. Ich find's jetzt nicht schlimm. Zumal Travnik sich als Nicolai-Standort 2 zu einem prima Spot und Testgelände entwickeln könnte, so rein von der Topografie her.



Die Jungs in Travnik sind wirklich gut und haben den hohen Qualitätsanspruch , den ich brauche .

In Deutschland ist es quasi nicht mehr möglich neue junge WIG-Schweißer (Lehrlinge) zu finden , die diesen harten Beruf ausführen möchten . Die jungen Leute möchten eher ins Marketing oder ein duales Studium machen.  Wir haben hier im Werk Lübbrechtsen genug Schweißkapazität , um alle Nicolai-Fullies zu fertigen , jedoch fehlt uns für die Produktion der hardtails die Kapazität. Es ist schon schwierig genug, junge Lehrlinge für des Beruf des Zerspanungsmechanikers zu finden , aber die Aussicht auf einen Arbeitsplatz als Schweißer, an dem man den ganzen Tag konzentriert Aluminium schmelzen muß , lockt niemanden.

Dort in Travnik schweißen meine Leute, die von meinem Team ausgebildet worden sind, ausschließlich die Nicolai hardtails in meiner Nicolai Qualität nach meinen festgelegten Prozessen . Ich gebe nichts in den Auftrag . Es ist meine Firma . Wir sind ein Team und arbeiten eng zusammen . Die Firma wird Ruff-Nicolai-frameworks heißen (RN-frameworks) und auch sämtliche Lohnschweißarbeiten übernehmen , die wir bis heute in Lübbrechtsen für andere Firmen durchgeführt haben .  Hierdurch entstehen auch wieder freie Kapazitäten bei Sascha und Thorsten , um mehr Nicolai Fullies zu schweißen.

Und ich berichte in meinem Nicolai Katalog intro darüber , weil ich mich sehr freue mit all diesen tollen Menschen zusammenzuarbeiten, ....und nicht nur in "good old germany". Denn es geht um die Menschen und nicht um die Fahne.



pfalz schrieb:


> Und ich dachte schon, ich bin der Einzige, der so denkt....irgendwie verliert die Marke Nicolai für mich immer mehr den Flair des Besonderen.


Warum ist ein Nicolai für Dich etwas besonderes ? Weil es auf bundesdeutschem Boden gefertigt wurde ? Oder weil es von meinen Team mit dem Nicolai "spirit" gefertigt wurde ?



trailterror schrieb:


> und ich befürchte grad es wird in zukunft tendenziell weiter in die eingeschlagende richtung gehn, sowohl was die produktionspolitik aber auch den look der bikes angeht...
> Hat grad irgendwo den anschein eines sieges des materialismus/kapitalismus über den idealismus.....



Leben ist Veränderung . Die Firma Nicolai gibt es heute noch , weil wir immer agil unseren eigenen Weg gegangen sind . Wir haben genau dann eine Veränderung durchgeführt , wenn es notwendig war . Bergwerk , Votec , Dynamics, Fusion , B1 etc. pp . sind alles Marken , die wir in jetzt 22 Jahren überlebt haben. Und Leute , ich sage Euch eines : Die Zeiten waren kaufmännisch noch nie so hart wie heute : Es gab noch nie so viele (unverkaufte) Bikes sämtlicher Marken am Markt, im Netz und in den Läden.

Ich habe Ideale und die sind mir mehr wert als Geld . Deswegen siegt hier nicht der Materialismus/Kapitalismus über den Idealismus. Ein Ideal von mir ist, daß es immer um Menschen und Respekt geht. Kunden und Mitarbeiter sollten nahbar auf Augenhöhe mit Respekt behandelt werden . Und meine Mitarbeiter sind immer ein Teil meiner "Familie" ..... und das ist egal, ob es 16 Mitarbeiter in Lübbrechtsen sind oder 5 Mitarbeiter in Bosnien Herzegowina.



wildbiker schrieb:


> Ahso.. Wenn du den cruiser-schweisser meinst... Alles klar..


Wenn mein Schweißer Sascha seinem
Kollegen in Travnik das Schweißen beibringt, dann kommt so ein ARGON TB bei raus :




 

 





trailterror schrieb:


> Ich befürchte, und man hat es kommen sehn, man hat diese ideeellen werte verkauft!! Ich denke wir/ihr, auch du guru, müssen/ müsst ech damit abfinden, dass ihr nur eine sehr kleine, relativ unbedeutende und unwichtige Rolle in der globalisierten politik von N spielt....



Hey trailterror .... das ist doch Comedy was du da sagst : "...... in der globalisierten Politik von Nicolai ....." Wir sind ein Kleinbetrieb, der tagtäglich hart arbeiten muß, um am Monatsende alle Löhne zusammen zu haben. Ich kann mich jeden Morgen im Spiegel anschauen und verkaufe nichts von meinen Idealen und Werten.

Und was die Modellpolitik angeht : Die urtypische Nicolai Fanbase hat nun ein bestimmtes Alter erreicht und diese treue Fanbase , zu der Du auch gehörst, haben teilweise schon Kinder , die auch Biken gehen. Und die junge Fraktion (mit jungem Geschmack) müssen wir auch erreichen durch eine gewisse Wandlung . Ohne diese Wandlung werden wir es nicht schaffen , genügend Bikes zu verkaufen , um am Leben zu bleiben . Eine solche Wandlung ist schwierig und ich möchte auch dafür sorgen , daß ein Nicolai Bike auch immer als Nicolai Bike erkennbar bleibt und die Gene in sich trägt . Schöne Schweißnähte , gerade Linien , coole Frästeile . Wir können nicht allen alles Recht machen aber wir nehmen jede konstruktive Kritik ernst und Ihr als Kunden spielt eben keine kleine, relativ unbedeutende und unwichtige Rolle. 

Jeder , der sich davon überzeugen möchte , daß wir nichts von unseren Werten verkauft haben , sollte am 7,8 und 9 April 2017 auf unsere Hausmesse kommen , um unsere Produktion zu besichtigen und unsere Bikes zu testen und die Kollegen aus Travnik kennen zu lernen.

gruss

Euer Kalle Nicolai

PS.: "Made in germany" bedeutet für mich "Made by the Nicolai people" oder (weil das so lang ist) "crafted by Nicolai".


----------



## Velophil74 (19. Dezember 2016)

codit schrieb:


> Was mich im übrigen wundert, keiner von den Bedenkenträgern hat gejammert als N auf Komplettbikes gesetzt hat. DAS WAR ABER DIE ÄNDERUNG DER FIRMENPHILOSOPHIE.



Um hier mal Verständnis zu zeigen: Ich denke, dass die Entscheidung für Komplettbikes nicht ganz "freiwillig" war, sondern zum einen durch die aktuelle Produktpolitik der Komponentenhersteller und zum anderen durch die Firmengröße bedingt ist: Wir haben derzeit ein ziemliches Chaos mit ständing neuen Standards bei allen relevanten Komponenten, da blicken nur nur noch die "hardcore Fans" wirklich durch (die natürlich hier im Forum überproportional vertreten sind). Als Rahmenhersteller kann man darauf auf zwei Arten reagieren: Entweder ich habe einen ganz engen Kontakt zum Kunden und weiß, welche Komponenten der an sein Rad schrauben will bzw. kann ihn dabei beraten. Dafür ist N aber inzwischen - trotz sehr gutem Kundenservice - vermutlich einfach zu groß. Oder ich biete ein funktionierendes Komplettpaket. Andernfalls laufe ich Gefahr, dass der Kunde den Aufbau vermasselt und dann in irgendeinem Forum seinen Frust ablässt, dass sein teurer Rahmen nicht so funktoniert wie gedacht....  Dritte variante wäre natürlich ein Verkauf ausschließlich über den guten Fachhandel, aber vermutlich gibt es da auch zu wenige Läden, die highend custom Aufbauten machen können und wollen (Ausnahmen natürlich auch hier wieder im Forum überdurchschnttlich gut vertreten ...).


PS: Finde es super, dass Kalle hier direkt im Forum antwortet und ich kann seine Argumentation gut nachvollziehen. Hatte mich ja oben auch etwas kritisch geäußert, aber wenn ein Forum einen Sinn haben soll, muss es immer um konstruktive Kritik gehen. Zur Diskussion gehört es auch zuzuhören, und nicht immer nur die Bestätigung seiner eigenen Vorurteile zu suchen (Amen. Ich weiß, dass es nicht alle verstehen werden.....)


----------



## Midgetman (19. Dezember 2016)

Velophil74 schrieb:


> PS: Finde es super, dass Kalle hier direkt im Forum antwortet und ich kann seine Argumentation gut nachvollziehen. Hatte mich ja oben auch etwas kritisch geäußert, aber wenn ein Forum einen Sinn haben soll, muss es immer um konstruktive Kritik gehen. Zur Diskussion gehört es auch zuzuhören, und nicht immer nur die Bestätigung seiner eigenen Vorurteile zu suchen (Amen. Ich weiß, dass es nicht alle verstehen werden.....)



Second that. Ich wünsche Nicolai wirklich, dass das so funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (19. Dezember 2016)

hm.. gut nachvollziehbar... für mich gibs kein bessres Bike (egal ob 10 Jahre altes Helius CC oder grade mal 1 Jahr altes Ion16, man fährt sie einfach gerne...)

Danke, Kalle für die Aufklärung... Viel Erfolg weiterhin...

Nur so mal ne Idee, könnten ja statt der E-Bikes, Kinderbikes mal bauen...


----------



## Velophil74 (19. Dezember 2016)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Nur so mal ne Idee, könnten ja statt der E-Bikes, Kinderbikes mal bauen...



Nette Idee, vielleicht würde ich sogar eins kaufen. Aber nur, wenn der Rahmen dank Fertigung in Bosnien unter 500 Euro kostet ;-)
Mal im Ernst: Kinderbikes sind leider ein Liebhaberthema, auch wenn sich in den letzten Jahren einiges getan hat. E-Bikes sind dagegen ein Riesenmarkt mit einer kaufkräftigen Zielgruppe.


----------



## MantaHai (19. Dezember 2016)

kalle Nicolai schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen ,
> 
> danke für die offene Diskussion und offenen Worte hier im Forum . Ich danke erstmal Sentilo für die richtige Einschätzung der Lage :
> 
> ...





Danke für die ausführliche Antwort!


----------



## justanicename (19. Dezember 2016)

Hi,

ich nutze mal den Thread um mich erst mal eben vorzustellen (und direkt unbeliebt zu machen ) und gleichzeitig meine Meinung kund zu tun.
Als ich 2006 nach sehr langer Fahrrad-Nichtnutzung ein MTB kaufen wollte kannte ich keine Marken (außer Centurion aus meiner BMX Zeit irgendwann kurz nach E.T.). Ich habe dann rumgesucht, hier auf mtb-news viel gelesen und dabei u.a. Nicolai das erste mal entdeckt. Die gefielen mir damals schon. Konnte ich mir aber nicht leisten und hatte auch null Ahnung von allem was so an einem Rahmen dran hängt.
Deshalb wurde es dann ein Cube Fully in der unteren Preisklasse.
Nach langer Wenignutzung (zu wenig Kondition, zu viele Berge die man hier hoch muss bevor es dann endlich runter geht...) habe ich dann 2014 eher spontan und durch Zufall ein Cube Fully E-MTB Probe gefahren (stand quasi nebenan) und dann gebraucht gekauft und damit in einem Jahr mehr KM gemacht und mehr Spaß gehabt als die ganzen Jahre vorher.
Mein persönliches Fazit für mich: lieber mit Unterstützung viele KM machen als ohne fast gar keine.

Was aber die ganze Zeit hängen geblieben ist war der Name Nicolai und die schönen Rahmen.
Und jetzt fahr ich in 2 Tagen mal zum Probesitzen zu einer kleinen Firma irgendwo aufm Dorf, schmeiße mich auf ein G16 und schaue welche Rahmengröße passt. Und dann machen wir aus meiner Pre-Order für ein G16 E-BOXX was handfestes.
Ich habe jetzt seit einiger Zeit die Entwicklung des E-BOXX die Kalle geteilt hat mitverfolgt, und muss sagen, da ist einiges an Kundenfeedback aufgenommen worden. Ich hatte sehr netten persönlichen Kontakt und hatte nie das Gefühlt dass da eine Big-Business-Firma versucht mit dem guten Namen/Ruf aus der Vergangenheit schnelles Geld zu machen.
Und nur weil jemand E-Bikes unnötig findet muss man doch als Firma nicht diesen "Trend" links liegen lassen. Früher gab es Leute die Fullys unnötig fanden und trotzdem wurden sie verkauft.
Ebenso gibt es eben nicht an jeder Ecke genug qualifizierte Mitarbeiter in DE. Das merken wir bei uns (ganz andere Branche) auch seit längerer Zeit.
Kalle muss immerhin neben seinen Idealen auch seine Mitarbeiter am fressen halten. Er hat da ne gewisse soziale Verantwortung. Da kommt man nicht drum rum auch mal ne Entscheidung zu treffen die nicht jedem gefällt.
Ich als Noch-nicht-N-Fahrer finde, Ihr könnt froh sein, dass es noch so Firmen gibt wo auch mal der Chef persönlich auf Kritik reagiert und sie überhaupt zur Kenntnis nimmt und nicht irgendwelche Social-Media Agenturen für die Kundeninteraktion herhalten müssen.

So, jetzt dürft Ihr mich alle nieder machen weil ich mich als E-Biker geouted habe. Aber macht Euch keine falsche Hoffnung, Ich nerve hier im N-Bereich trotzdem zukünftig mit dummen Fragen.
Das könnt Ihr übrigens Kalle vorwerfen, denn ohne das E-BOXX hätte es wohl noch etwas gedauert bis ich hier als Nicolai Besitzer auftauche.

cu


----------



## trailterror (19. Dezember 2016)

@kalle Nicolai 

Erstmals vielen dank wegen der persönlichen stellungnahme und der informativen ausführungen!


"Denn es geht um die Menschen und nicht um die Fahne."


Da geb ich dir auf jeden fall recht, so sehe ich das auch!

Nur passt der jahrelange firmenleitsatz "made in germany", eine eigenschaft die bei euch stets eine sehr hohe, wenn nicht sogar die oberste priorität genoss, auf welche ihr stets und zurecht stolz drauf gewesen seid, nicht zu der etwas neueren und aktuellen sichtweise, dass dieses nun auf einmal nicht mehr so wichtig sei....

Das ist halt nicht so leicht nachzuvollziehn und es dürfte klar sein, dass ein solch plötzlicher "sinneswandel" stets nährboden für theorien/meinungen/unzufriedenheit/nicht verständnis darstellt...

Die koherenz und die authentizität vermisse ich dabei leider irgendwo immer noch.

Aber du hast deine gründe genannt und deine argumentation geliefert, welches es zu respektieren gilt und das tue ich auch.

Da werden verschiedenste personen aber bestimmt ganz unterschiedliche konsequenzen draus ziehn.


Habt ihr egtl nie dran gedacht den ein oder anderen flüchtling auszubilden?

Ich denk, da hätte man bestimmt sehr motivierte, neugierige und durchaus dankbare personen gefunden die sich nicht zu schade gewesen wären.  für die integrationspolitik hätte man auch einen tollen beitrag geleistet 


"ich möchte auch dafür sorgen , daß ein Nicolai Bike auch immer als Nicolai Bike erkennbar bleibt und die Gene in sich trägt . Schöne Schweißnähte , gerade Linien , coole Frästeile "


Das wäre echt wünschenswert 


Ich wünsch dir noch einen schönen abend kalle, nochmals: danke für die worte! Grüsse


----------



## der-gute (19. Dezember 2016)

und weiterhin interessiert es mich am meisten, ob die Rahmen dann weiterhin das gleiche kosten?
1399.- für einen Hardtailrahmen ist alles Andere als wenig...


----------



## Timmy35 (20. Dezember 2016)

Der Preis von 1399,- steht doch schon im neuen Katalog. Ich denke nicht, dass sich daran etwas ändern wird.


----------



## der-gute (20. Dezember 2016)

Das verstehe ich dann aber wirklich nicht!

Ich dachte, und das hat Kalle ja so auch geschrieben, es geht um das Nachwuchsproblem...nicht um Kapitalismus.
Die Gehaltskosten usw. in BIH werden sicher nicht so hoch, wie in Lubbrechtsen sein.

Ich für meinen Teil habe mir bisher die 1400€ für einen Hardtailrahmen (verrückt) auch mit seiner kostspieligen Produktion in Deutschland schön geredet.


----------



## Bingo1979 (20. Dezember 2016)

Hallo an Alle,

ist jemanden bekannt, was das Saturn 11 kosten soll?

Im 2017er Nicolai Katalog ist leider kein Preis für den Rahmen genannt.

Danke

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simoncrafar (20. Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
schliesse mich dem Vorredner an - das Saturn interessiert mich auch,
Preis und Verfügbarkeit?

Möchte hier auch nochmals meinen Respekt an Kalle Nicolai äussern.
Hier im Forum auf die Fragen und "Ängste" der User einzugehen, finde
ich wirklich super! Bei welcher Bikemarke antwortet euch der Geschäftsführer
persönlich im Forum? Da gibt's mit Sicherheit nicht viele von.....

Bedenkt man bei den Lohnkosten die Nicolai zu zahlen hat noch den Arbeitgeberanteil
mal der Anzahl der dort Beschäftigten, dann weiss man um die Verantwortung und das
unternehmerische Risiko bei Nicolai. Von daher ist es aber auch angemessen wenn
Kalle Nicolai als Unternehmer entsprechend kalkuliert und handelt, er ist uns da keine
Rechenschaft schuldig. Letztendlich entscheidet aber der Markt ob das Produkt
(Hardtail) für den aufgerufenen Preis nachgefragt wird oder nicht.  

Bin schon gespannt auf die Nicolai Hausmesse 2017.....


----------



## guru39 (20. Dezember 2016)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle,
> 
> ist jemanden bekannt, was das Saturn 11 kosten soll?
> 
> ...



Rahmenpreis liegt bei 2699€.


----------



## guru39 (20. Dezember 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich dann aber wirklich nicht!
> 
> Ich dachte, und das hat Kalle ja so auch geschrieben, es geht um das Nachwuchsproblem...nicht um Kapitalismus.
> Die Gehaltskosten usw. in BIH werden sicher nicht so hoch, wie in Lubbrechtsen sein.
> ...



Ich sehe das so: Wenn du dir die HTs von Nicolai anschaust sind sie sehr aufwendig gemacht. Kosten aber ~1000€ weniger als ein Fully.

Rechtfertigen die wegfallenden Arbeitsschritte eine Preisdifferenz von ~1000€? Ein HT Made in Germany
sollte mehr kosten wenn man es auf die Preiskalkulation der Nicolai Fullys umlegt.....


----------



## Bingo1979 (20. Dezember 2016)

guru39 schrieb:


> Rahmenpreis liegt bei 2699€.



Mit oder Ohne Dämpfer?


----------



## guru39 (20. Dezember 2016)

Nur der Rahmen.


----------



## Bingo1979 (20. Dezember 2016)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich sehe das so: Wenn du dir die HTs von Nicolai anschaust sind sie sehr aufwendig gemacht. Kosten aber ~1000€ weniger als ein Fully.
> 
> Rechtfertigen die wegfallenden Arbeitsschritte eine Preisdifferenz von ~1000€? Ein HT Made in Germany
> sollte mehr kosten wenn man es auf die Preiskalkulation der Nicolai Fullys umlegt.....



So kann man es sehen.

Man könnte es aber auch genauso umgekehrt sehen bzw. betrachten und fragen warum ein Nicolai Fully Rahmen ca. 1000 € mehr kostet als ein Nicolai Hardtail Rahmen. Rechtfertigen die zusätzlichen Arbeitsschritte bei einem Fully den Mehrpreis von 1000 € im Vergleich zum Hardtail?

Alles eine Frage des Betrachtungswinkels und ggf. was man am Ende als Ergebnis haben möchte.

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (20. Dezember 2016)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> So kann man es sehen.
> 
> Man könnte es aber auch genauso umgekehrt sehen bzw. betrachten und fragen warum ein Nicolai Fully Rahmen ca. 1000 € mehr kostet als ein Nicolai Hardtail Rahmen. Rechtfertigen die zusätzlichen Arbeitsschritte bei einem Fully den Mehrpreis von 1000 € im Vergleich zum Hardtail?
> 
> ...



Wir reden hier über "Made in Germany".


----------



## der-gute (20. Dezember 2016)

Ja.

Und bei den Hardtails über Made in BIH.
Trotzdem ändert das nichts am Preis.

Ich empfinde das persönlich als Hinderungsgrund. 1400€ für einen Hardtailrahmen OHNE jede Customgeschichte ist jetzt schon recht ambitioniert.
Für einen in Deutschland (ja Kalle, das war das einzige Argument für mich, die 1400€ zu schlucken) produzierten Rahmen grade noch aufrufbar...

Ich hoffe, das die Produktionsstätte auch deutlich auf der Homepage angezeigt wird.
Ich sehe schon verärgerte Postings kommen...

Andere Frage. Was koster mich denn ab jetzt ein Hardtail, das in Lubbrechtsen geschweisst wird...is das noch möglich?


----------



## pfalz (20. Dezember 2016)

kalle Nicolai schrieb:


> Warum ist ein Nicolai für Dich etwas besonderes ? Weil es auf bundesdeutschem Boden gefertigt wurde ? Oder weil es von meinen Team mit dem Nicolai "spirit" gefertigt wurde ?



Weil Du mich so direkt zitiert hast:

Weil es auf bundesdeutschem Boden gefertigt wurde ? -> Ganz klar Ja. Das ist für mich immer ein Argument gewesen, auch den Preis dafür zu zahlen. Jetzt kann natürlich jemand kommen und was erzählen von 'Deine Kurbel ist aber aus Taiwan.' Ja, das ist sie. Aber mein Rahmen ist 'Made in Germany', von einer Firma, die 'Made in Germany' immer hochgehalten hat.
Aber ich kann Deine Gründe und Deine Argumentation nachvollziehen, und ich finde es Klasse, dass Du Dich hier auf die Diskussion einlässt. 

Ich werde dennoch immer wieder in Eure Kataloge schauen, aber noch tun's die Nicolais, die bei mir im Keller stehen


----------



## guru39 (20. Dezember 2016)

Hier noch was zum Saturn.

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/12...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news


----------



## kalle Nicolai (22. Dezember 2016)

Hallo alle zusammen 

danke für das Lob ....... und für alle , die noch Zweifel am GEOLUTION Konzept haben , bitte mal hier lesen .......

.....dieser Test bestätigt, daß wir genau auf dem richtigen Weg sind : 

*http://twentynineinches-de.com/2016/12/09/nicolai-ion-g13-qlf-line-testfazit/*

und hierzu :



der-gute schrieb:


> Ich empfinde das persönlich als Hinderungsgrund. 1400€ für einen Hardtailrahmen OHNE jede Customgeschichte ist jetzt schon recht ambitioniert.



Wir arbeiten auch an einer besseren Preispolitik für die Hardtails .... und zusätzlich arbeiten wir auch an einem anderen "Programm" , welches die Nicolai Bikes allgemein preislich attraktiver macht. Mir schwebt da eine Art "Bonusprogramm" vor , falls ein Kunde sich bereit erklärt, andere Menschen auf seinem Rad (in seinem "Beisein") probefahren zu lassen .  Ich bitte hier noch um 4-6 Wochen Geduld. Ich werde diese Programm hier im Forum launchen . 

..... und nun zum Abschluß viel Weihnachtsgrüße von unserem "hardtail-Team" aus Bosnien :


----------



## kalle Nicolai (22. Dezember 2016)

...und natürlich auch 

merry xmas 

aus Lübbrechtsen :


----------



## kalle Nicolai (22. Dezember 2016)

.... und ich habe ja noch vergessen hierauf zu antworten :



der-gute schrieb:


> Andere Frage. Was koster mich denn ab jetzt ein Hardtail, das in Lubbrechtsen geschweisst wird...is das noch möglich?



wenn jemand darauf besteht , daß sein Rahmen in Lübbrechtsen geschweißt wird und die Geduld in Bezug auf eine längere Lieferzeit mitbringen kann, dann können wir ihm natürlich auch den Rahmen in Lübbi schweißen ..... Der Preis ist momentan gleich .... und die Qualität ist auch gleich !

gruss

kalle


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (22. Dezember 2016)

@kalle Nicolai 
Ich finde es ziemlich cool, wie du auf alle wichtigen Anmerkungen eingehst und so ausführlich antwortest!
Nicolai rules!
Frohes Fest und guten Rutsch in ein erfolgreiches neues Jahr für euch und alle Nicolai - Fahrer und Fans,
Maik.


----------



## pfalz (22. Dezember 2016)

Schöne Feiertage!

De Claus soll net so grimmisch gugge


----------



## der-gute (22. Dezember 2016)

kalle Nicolai schrieb:


> .... und ich habe ja noch vergessen hierauf zu antworten :
> wenn jemand darauf besteht , daß sein Rahmen in Lübbrechtsen geschweißt wird und die Geduld in Bezug auf eine längere Lieferzeit mitbringen kann, dann können wir ihm natürlich auch den Rahmen in Lübbi schweißen ..... Der Preis ist momentan gleich .... und die Qualität ist auch gleich !
> gruss
> kalle



Das ist eine verständliche, nachvollziehbare und gute Antwort. Danke Dir. Frohe Weihnachten 

PS: ich wünsch mir ein G19 29"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy35 (22. Dezember 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> PS: ich wünsch mir ein G19 29"



Musst Du den Weihnachtsmann schreiben....


----------



## der-gute (22. Dezember 2016)

Von meiner Heimat is Kalle auf Grund seiner Nähe zum Nordkap gefühlt der Weihnachtsmann


----------



## wildbiker (22. Dezember 2016)

kalle Nicolai schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen
> 
> danke für das Lob ....... und für alle , die noch Zweifel am GEOLUTION Konzept haben , bitte mal hier lesen .......
> 
> ...


 
hm.. hab da irgendwie bedenken, schon allein, würde ich nie jemand denn ich nicht kenn mit meinem Ion16, Argon oder sonstwas probefahren lassen...auch nicht im Beisein (Diebstahl/Teile kaputtmachen etc.)... wir Normalos werden ja nicht gesponsort, sondern erarbeiten uns Rahmen/Bike ja selbst....meinetwegen würde ich für Nicolai Werbung machen.. bspw. riesen Schriftzug auf Auto oder so..

Aber bin gespannt was Kalle noch so rausbringt..

In diesem Sinne.. Frohes Fest und guten Rutsch an alle..


----------



## guru39 (22. Dezember 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> PS: ich wünsch mir ein G19 29"




Viel Spaß  

Sowas?


----------



## der-gute (23. Dezember 2016)

IST?
DAS?
EIN?
29"?

*kreisch*


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (23. Dezember 2016)

Vielleicht ist @guru39 ja der sagenumwobene Weihnachtsmann....


----------



## wildbiker (23. Dezember 2016)

Dann hätte ich gern das Saturn-11.. 

Grad frisch ausm Briefkasten gefischt..


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Dezember 2016)

Ui...bei mir kommt die Post erst um 15Uhr...mist, jetzt brächt ich was zum Gucken 

G.


----------



## bubbba (23. Dezember 2016)

Post war da, ist kein ION20 im Katalog ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MantaHai (23. Dezember 2016)

bubbba schrieb:


> Post war da, ist kein ION20 im Katalog ??


Ich denke auf kurz oder lang wird es nur noch das G19 geben, aber vielleicht kannst du dir ja noch einen der letzten ION 20 Rahmen ergattern.


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Dezember 2016)

Guten Morgen...
 schön das Fa. Nicolai nach all den Jahren noch an mich denkt. 
*Allen schöne Festtage... 



*


----------



## Epic-Treter (25. Dezember 2016)

kalle Nicolai schrieb:


> Wenn mein Schweißer Sascha seinem
> Kollegen in Travnik das Schweißen beibringt, dann kommt so ein ARGON TB bei raus :
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 556852 Anhang anzeigen 556853 Anhang anzeigen 556852
> ...



Die Schweißnähte sehen schon toll aus. Sind das neben den Nähten nur Einbrandkerben oder Löcher ?


----------



## eugenbacher (25. Dezember 2016)

kalle Nicolai schrieb:


> Wir arbeiten auch an einer besseren Preispolitik für die Hardtails .... und zusätzlich arbeiten wir auch an einem anderen "Programm" , welches die Nicolai Bikes allgemein preislich attraktiver macht. Mir schwebt da eine Art "Bonusprogramm" vor , falls ein Kunde sich bereit erklärt, andere Menschen auf seinem Rad (in seinem "Beisein") probefahren zu lassen . Ich bitte hier noch um 4-6 Wochen Geduld. Ich werde diese Programm hier im Forum launchen .



Das hätte sich bei mir dieses Jahr schon gelohnt. Soviel wildfremde Menschen wie dieses Jahr mit dem Geometron haben mich noch nie angesprochen:

"Ist das dieses neue lange Bike?" - "Könnte ich mich mal darauf setzen" - "Welche Größe ist das" usw.

Je nach Sympathie blieb es dann beim einmal sitzen oder man ist mal zusammen zum biken gegangen.


----------



## stuk (26. Dezember 2016)

Erst ist die Qualität schlechter geworden. (Nach 2012 sehen die Schweissnähte besonders an den Dämpferaufnahmen oft hingeklatscht aus, Reifenfreiheit ist bei N eh Glücksspiel, bestimmte Farben gibt es wegen mangels Qualität nicht mehr, der Kunde bleibt auf den Kosten der Demontage - Montage hängen.)
Dann mutierte man zum Versandhandel und baut dies noch aus. Leider auf Kosten der guten Händler, die sich eine Testflotte hinstellen. Und das wo einige Räder 3mal in 2 Jahren geändert werden oder nicht mehr angeboten werden. 
Und jetzt nicht mehr made in germany......

Wann kommen krumme Carbonrohre?


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (26. Dezember 2016)

@stuk
Was ist denn schlechter geworden, deiner Meinung nach?
MfG Maik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (26. Dezember 2016)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> @stuk
> Was ist denn schlechter geworden, deiner Meinung nach?
> MfG Maik



Habs oben nochmals editiert....


----------



## wildbiker (26. Dezember 2016)

Hm.. wenn du das so sagst,dann Vergleich ich das mal mitm 2006er Helius und meinem aktuellen ion16... 

Bzgl. Der Farbe vom ion16, war voriges Jahr jemand beim fahrtechnikkurs dabei bei dem der Lack wahrscheinlich nicht ganz durchgetrocknet war...
(komplettbike und zu dem Zeitpunkt war das bike max. 5 Tage alt)
Und jeder noch so kleine hochgeschleuderte stein, lackabplatzer hinterlassen hatte...Raw schaute durch.. Farbe war semipermable Green..


----------



## stuk (27. Dezember 2016)

Wow, Du hast DAS cc noch?   
Mein graues war auch schon schlechter als das schwarze, zum Glück war es gepulvert.
Sogar in den Katalogen fallen mir die geklatschten Heftstellen und verschmierten Abschlüsse auf.

Buntes elox und die durchsichtigen Farben meine ich ,ich glaube dazu steht hier auch was in den FAQs.

Egal, so wird es nichts mit der Rückkehr.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (27. Dezember 2016)

Also ich finde da nix geklatschtes oder verschmiertes in den Katalogen. An meinem Helius auch nicht.
Und Lackprobleme kann es überall geben, bei jeder Firma. Ob groß oder klein, Bike oder Auto. Ärgerlich - keine Frage. Aber das klärt man doch per Rekla...
Dass das Semipermeable (oder wie das heißt) Pulver auf Grund von Haltbarkeitsschwierigkeiten nicht mehr angeboten wird zeugt doch nicht von Qualitätsschwäche seitens Nicolai, sondern von deren Stärke. Man testet doch einen Lack nicht, wie eine Geometrie oder eine Abstimmung. Dass er nicht so gut hält wie er soll, erfährt man doch eher zufällig - leider. Aber: "Gefahr erkannt - Gefahr gebannt!",  würde ich sagen.
Grüße Maik


----------



## jester81 (27. Dezember 2016)

kalle Nicolai schrieb:


> Wir arbeiten auch an einer besseren Preispolitik für die Hardtails .... und zusätzlich arbeiten wir auch an einem anderen "Programm" , welches die Nicolai Bikes allgemein preislich attraktiver macht. Mir schwebt da eine Art "Bonusprogramm" vor , falls ein Kunde sich bereit erklärt, andere Menschen auf seinem Rad (in seinem "Beisein") probefahren zu lassen .  Ich bitte hier noch um 4-6 Wochen Geduld. Ich werde diese Programm hier im Forum launchen .
> 
> ..... und nun zum Abschluß viel Weihnachtsgrüße von unserem "hardtail-Team" aus Bosnien :
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 557698



Ein anderer Hersteller (Propain) hat so ein System schon seit Jahren erfolgreich etabliert. Ich gehöre selber dazu und es ist immer angenehm gewesen interessenten da zu haben.
Ich finde sowas gut, dann kann ich vielleicht ja auch mal ein langes G16 testen.


----------



## wildbiker (27. Dezember 2016)

stuk schrieb:


> Wow, Du hast DAS cc noch?
> Mein graues war auch schon schlechter als das schwarze, zum Glück war es gepulvert.
> Sogar in den Katalogen fallen mir die geklatschten Heftstellen und verschmierten Abschlüsse auf.
> 
> ...


Ja, wird auch noch gefahren. Werde wahrscheinlich anderen Hinterbau ordern um breitere reifen fahren zu können. Ansonsten is noch der Umbau auf 2fach xx1 (übrig) und reset innenlager (liegt schon da) geplant..


----------



## thalamus (28. Dezember 2016)

"NICOLAI 2017" - auch dann erst wieder erreichebar...?
Weiß jemand was über die Arbeitszeiten?
Es geht niemand an Telefon, keine Ansage / keine Info auf der Homepage ob derzeit Bertriebsferien (oder Bosnien-Urlaub).


BTW:
Bzgl. der Farben - sehr, sehr enttäuschend! Ich habe vor der Bestellung eine persönliche (telefonische) Auskunft bekommen, der "neue" Eloxierbetrieb würde ein gleichmäßiges rot - wirklich rot, nicht rosa - hinbekommen. Das war die Grundvoraussetzung für mich einen rot eloxierten Rahmen zu bestellen. Ergebnis: mind. das Steuerrohr ist rosa. Für meinen Geschmack sieht es sche$$e aus. Dafür habe ich über € 3.000,- (inkl. Dämpfer) an den Händler abdrücken dürfen... uncool...


----------



## MantaHai (28. Dezember 2016)

Dann klärt man das direkt mit der Firma Nicolai; ägerlich ist es dennoch.

Vielleicht ist gerade auch einfach die Hölle los...


----------



## bastea82 (28. Dezember 2016)

Eloxieren ist immer heikel, das liegt in der Natur der Sache, da gibt es immer ein gewisses Risiko.
 Warum geht keiner ans Telefon, vllt haben die zwischen den Tagen auch frei? Soll ja vorkommen.


----------



## Timmy35 (28. Dezember 2016)

Ich war vor Weihnachten bei Nicolai. So wie ich das mitbekommen habe, sind die erst ab nächsten Montag wieder da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thalamus (28. Dezember 2016)

nochmal kurz OT:
Hoffentlich entsteht kein Missverständnis: ich wollte hier nicht bezgl. des (meines) Elox stänkern, lediglich eine weitere Erfahrung zum obigen Themenverlauf beitragen. Der Rahmen ist auch schon seit etwa 1,5 Jahren in Bewegung und ich habe mich mit der Farbgebung abgefunden...
Dass Anodisieren schwierig ist, weiß ich. Mein Helius aus 2004 war auch anodisiert (bronze) - erschien mir besser gelungen. Ist schon ne Weile her...

Erreichen will möchte ich jemanden aus anderen Gründen - danke für den Input die Infos. Dann wohl leider doch erst 2017...


----------



## justanicename (28. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe gestern noch mit Nicolai telefoniert.
Keine Ahnung ob ich da Glück hatte und eigentlich Weihnachtsferien sind. Aber Kalle war zumindest da und hatte zu tun.
Aber das hat man als Selbstständiger ja eh immer. Das Wort kommt ja von selbst und ständig


----------



## wolfi_1 (29. Dezember 2016)

Bei Elox würde ich grundsätzlich nur  auf schwarz gehen. Alles Andere ist (Alu-mäßig) immer ein Glücksspiel wenns 120%ig werden soll.

Lg
Wolfgang


----------



## boesA_moench (30. Dezember 2016)

Nicolai entwickelt sich weiter  Wenn jetzt Rahmen aus Bosnien kommen, bin ich davon überzeugt das der Weg genau der richtige ist. Nicolai hat eine klare Firmen- Philosophie, diese kann und muß aber in der aktuellen Zeit auch weiterentwickelt werden.

Solange Qualität und Innovationskraft erhalten bleiben bin und bleibe ich Fan 

@kalle Nicolai : Vielen Dank, dass du dich hier so mit einbringst und die Teilweise Radikalen- Aussagen so kommentierst.


----------



## SmallLutz (30. Dezember 2016)

Juhhhuuuuu es gibt ein GPI als 29er  
Jetzt muß meine Frau mir nur meine Taschengeld aufstocken   

Bin Fan und bleibe Nicolai Fan !!
Vielleicht weil es auch eine gewisse Nähe gibt ca.80KM !!


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Dezember 2016)

SmallLutz schrieb:


> Juhhhuuuuu es gibt ein GPI als 29er
> Jetzt muß meine Frau mir nur meine Taschengeld aufstocken
> 
> Bin Fan und bleibe Nicolai Fan !!
> Vielleicht weil es auch eine gewisse Nähe gibt ca.80KM !!



Ja sogar mit Lieferzeit 3-6Tage. Also sofort zuschlagen 
Hab ich auch so gemacht, von einem Moment auf den Anderen 

G.


----------



## SmallLutz (31. Dezember 2016)

Ohh wenn das so schnell lieferbar ist,

dann pics pics pics


----------



## StephanR1 (31. Dezember 2016)

kalle Nicolai schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen ,
> 
> danke für die offene Diskussion und offenen Worte hier im Forum . Ich danke erstmal Sentilo für die richtige Einschätzung der Lage :
> 
> ...



"Made by the Nicolai people" passt besser zu den Rahmenlängen und klingt nicht so 0815, denn davon seid ihr weit entfernt 

Guten Rutsch euch allen!


----------



## kalle Nicolai (31. Dezember 2016)

Danke liebe Leute für die netten Worte ....alles Beste für 2017 ...... aber jetzt :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (31. Dezember 2016)

Hey kalle, guten rutsch ins neue Jahr und weiterhin viel Erfolg mit nicolai .. 

arty: &bestbikesoflife 

Gesendet von meinem Apple iPhone7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ollibolli11 (31. Dezember 2016)

Auch von mir einen guten Rutsch, und jetzt geh ich mein GPI streicheln.


----------



## Timmy35 (31. Dezember 2016)

Ich wünsche auch allen hier einen Guten Rutsch!!!!

Und egal wie es mit Nicolai weitergeht: Ich finde meine Räder von Nicolai, besonders das Argon Road und das G13 einfach geil!!!!!!!!

Und habe damit erstmal für die nächste Zeit ausgesorgt.


----------



## Juzo (31. Dezember 2016)

guru39 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß
> 
> Sowas?



Geil!
Mehr Infos, bitte!...


----------



## Altiplano (2. Januar 2017)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hier noch was zum Saturn.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/12...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news



Gefällt mir an sich auch sehr gut das Saturn, nicht ganz so extreme Geo wie die G-Modelle. ABER warum nur einen 184 x 44 Dämpfer? Das schränkt die Auswahlmöglichkeiten arg ein. Zumindest ein 190 x 50 hätte es schon sein können finde ich.


----------



## guru39 (3. Januar 2017)

Juzo schrieb:


> Geil!
> Mehr Infos, bitte!...



Danke.

Was möchtest du denn wissen was man auf dem Bild nicht sieht?



Altiplano schrieb:


> Gefällt mir an sich auch sehr gut das Saturn, nicht ganz so extreme Geo wie die G-Modelle. ABER warum nur einen 184 x 44 Dämpfer? Das schränkt die Auswahlmöglichkeiten arg ein. Zumindest ein 190 x 50 hätte es schon sein können finde ich.



Da hab ich selbst im Moment noch keine Infos zu. Wenn ich meinen Urlaub beendet habe mache ich mich aber gerne schlau und versuche
deine fragen zu beantworten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juzo (3. Januar 2017)

G19 29"?
Hast du "einfach" 29" montiert, oder gab es Anpassungen bei der Geo?

Danke!


----------



## guru39 (3. Januar 2017)

Juzo schrieb:


> G19 29"?
> Hast du "einfach" 29" montiert, oder gab es Anpassungen bei der Geo?
> 
> Danke!



Das ist nicht 29" sondern 27,5". Sorry, ich dachte das man das sieht


----------



## Timmy35 (3. Januar 2017)

Wenn man weiss, wie klein dein Radd ist, dann sieht man das!


----------



## Juzo (3. Januar 2017)

guru39 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht 29" sondern 27,5". Sorry, ich dachte das man das sieht



Ahh, dachte du hättest dich auf den Post von "der-gute" bezogen...

Ich fahr noch 26", für mich sieht alles groß aus


----------



## ufp (4. Januar 2017)

eugenbacher schrieb:


> Das hätte sich bei mir dieses Jahr schon gelohnt. Soviel wildfremde Menschen wie dieses Jahr mit dem Geometron haben mich noch nie angesprochen:
> 
> "Ist das dieses neue lange Bike?"


Wo fährt man so ein langes Bike , also "Einsatz"Gebiet?

Gibt es bei Nicolai noch ein 26 Zoll Fully oder nur mehr als Sonderanfertigung bzw gibt es auch Gegenteiliges zu Geolution/Geometron und andere langen Radständen, ergo kurz und agressiv )?


----------



## der-gute (4. Januar 2017)

ufp schrieb:


> kurz und agressiv )?



was ist denn bitte an kurz aggressiv?


----------



## chris12 (4. Januar 2017)

Er kann sich ja ein lambda mit etwas flacheren lenkwinkel bauen lassen ￼￼￼


----------



## ufp (4. Januar 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> was ist denn bitte an kurz aggressiv?


Das ist der derzeitige allgemeine Sprachgebrauch für, kurzer Radstand und Kettenstrebe. Dadurch ist das Rad dann wendiger (Neuspeech: agressiv, schneller) kommt besser um Kurven, Spitzkehren und sonstige Verwinkelungen wie Singletrails oder eng stehende Bäume.

"Normalerweise" wird heutzutage auch das Attribut "Spaß/Spassbike" verwendet; bis vor kurzem auch noch Enduro.
Neuerdings heißt so etwas agressives Trail Race Fully .


----------



## andi. (4. Januar 2017)

Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber aggressiv bedeutet eher längerer Radstand, kurze KS, flacherer Lenkwinkel? Also auf Rennbedingungen getrimmte Enduro Geometrien.


----------



## der-gute (4. Januar 2017)

ufp schrieb:


> Das ist der derzeitige allgemeine Sprachgebrauch für, kurzer Radstand und Kettenstrebe. Dadurch ist das Rad dann wendiger (Neuspeech: agressiv, schneller) kommt besser um Kurven, Spitzkehren und sonstige Verwinkelungen wie Singletrails oder eng stehende Bäume.


DAS ist alles eine Frage der Fahrtechnik und des Könnens.
Klar kannst du mit nem Puky gefühlt besser um die Fichten schlängeln,
auch in der Dir maximalen Geschwindigkeit.

Aber ist das dann auch schneller?

schon mal ein 29" mit 71° LW gegen eines mit 66° auf nem "engen" Trail gegeneinander gefahren?

schon mal in ner steilen, verlockten Spitzkehre mit einem langen und flachen Bike gestandnes
das steht deutlich stabileren der Falllinie und der flache Lenkwinkel gibt mehr Balance.

warum denkst du, verkauft keiner mehr 71° als LW am XC Bike? Weil es die Industrie so will?

ich finde das Saturn geil.
Endlich ein Bike zum schnellen Fahren mit wenig Federweg.
früher gabs nur wenig Federweg mit steilen LW, das is jetzt hoffentlich vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (4. Januar 2017)

ufp schrieb:


> Wo fährt man so ein langes Bike , also "Einsatz"Gebiet?
> 
> Gibt es bei Nicolai noch ein 26 Zoll Fully oder nur mehr als Sonderanfertigung bzw gibt es auch Gegenteiliges zu Geolution/Geometron und andere langen Radständen, ergo kurz und agressiv )?



Leider gibts schon seit ca 2014 kein 26'' Bike mehr bei Nicolai. Damals wurde die laufradgrösse relativ schnell fallen gelassen 

Als sonderanfertigung aber bestimmt noch erhältlich.

Der fokus scheint allgemein und primär bei den langen kisten zu liegen 

Ich glaub das gängige Ion 16 ist (in 27,5') aber noch zu haben...

Obs noch ein AC gibt weiss ich gar nicht; glaub nicht...


----------



## MantaHai (4. Januar 2017)

trailterror schrieb:


> Leider gibts schon seit ca 2014 kein 26'' Bike mehr bei Nicolai. Damals wurde die laufradgrösse relativ schnell fallen gelassen
> 
> Als sonderanfertigung aber bestimmt noch erhältlich.
> 
> ...



Sowohl Helius AC, Helius TB und ION 16 bleiben weiter im Programm. Das AC auch als GPI Version mit Pinion und Gates.


----------



## Daimonion (4. Januar 2017)

trailterror schrieb:


> Leider gibts schon seit ca 2014 kein 26'' Bike mehr bei Nicolai. Damals wurde die laufradgrösse relativ schnell fallen gelassen
> 
> Als sonderanfertigung aber bestimmt noch erhältlich.
> 
> ...



Ein Blick auf die Internetseite (<1 Minute Zeitaufwand) verschafft Abhilfe! Die bisherigen Modelle bleiben im Programm und werden lediglich durch die die Geolution-Modelle erweitert.

Gerade das Erfolgsmodell Helius AC gibt es nach wie vor als Rahmen, Komplettrad oder GPI.


----------



## AK47 (14. Januar 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> und weiterhin interessiert es mich am meisten, ob die Rahmen dann weiterhin das gleiche kosten?
> 1399.- für einen Hardtailrahmen ist alles Andere als wenig...



Erst mal finde ich es echt top, dass sich hier Kalle selber meldet. 
Wenn man sich die absurden Preise manches Rahmens aus Amiland ansieht, ist da Nicolai mit der extremen Liebe zum Detail aus meiner Sicht durchaus mehr als konkurenzfähig.
Wenn eine Kooperation mit ner gute Firma aus Bosnien sich nicht negativ auf das Produkt auswirkt ist aus meiner Sicht alles ok. 
Trotzdem wird sich der ein oder andere fragen, ob sich der deutlich geringere Lohnkostenanteil der Rahmen aus Bosnien nicht auch auf den Endpreis auswirken sollte.

Diverse Firmen aller Branchen sind ähnliche Wege gegangen. Günstiger sind damit die Produkte aber leider nie geworden.

Übrigens ist die Idee mit dem Testen der Bikes in dem schönen Umfeld von Travnik ne saugute.
In diesem Sinne, servus und bok.


----------



## AK47 (14. Januar 2017)

Und wenn die Rahmen, made in Bosna dann auch deren lebenslange Garantie bekommen,....auch nicht schlecht ;-)


----------



## der-gute (14. Januar 2017)

AK47 schrieb:


> Erst mal finde ich es echt top, dass sich hier Kalle selber meldet.
> Wenn man sich die absurden Preise manches Rahmens aus Amiland ansieht, ist da Nicolai mit der extremen Liebe zum Detail aus meiner Sicht durchaus mehr als konkurenzfähig.
> Wenn eine Kooperation mit ner gute Firma aus Bosnien sich nicht negativ auf das Produkt auswirkt ist aus meiner Sicht alles ok.
> Trotzdem wird sich der ein oder andere fragen, ob sich der deutlich geringere Lohnkostenanteil der Rahmen aus Bosnien nicht auch auf den Endpreis auswirken sollte.
> ...



1400€ werde ich und viele Andere bestimmt nicht für einen Aluhardtailrahmen aus Bosnien zahlen. Basta.
Auch 1000€ finde ich gewagt.  Dazu sind die Lohnkosten dort zu gering.

Wie viele Aluhardtailrahmen, die nicht mega leicht sind, gibt es für 1400€?
Das SC oder Intense oder andere mit > 3k für einen Fullsuspensionrahmen auch nicht normal sind, is klar.
Aber z.B. das Saturn 11 kostet mit Federbein auch 3k. Ohne Custom. Dafür aber handmade in QLF.


----------



## bikemax-67 (14. Januar 2017)

Muss es denn Alu sein? Stanton bietet auch ganz nette Stahlrahmen zu vernünftigen Preisen mit aktueller Geo an.


----------



## der-gute (15. Januar 2017)

Es geht hier nicht um Ersatz.


----------



## guru39 (15. Januar 2017)

Die Preisdiskussion nervt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (15. Januar 2017)

Rainer, aber genau das ist doch des Pudels Kern!

Für die "made in germany" Philosophie der Marke Nicolai waren wir alle gewillt, 1400€ für einen Hardtailrahmen zu bezahlen.
Auch weil dieses Mantra und die Verteidigung dessen über die Jahre eindrucksvoll war.

Jetzt steht Nicolai einfach nicht mehr für "made in germany" und diesen Mangel will ich nicht weiter hochpreisig bezahlen.

Ok, die Rahmen werden weiterhin von Hand geschweißt. Meiner Meinung nach (und wohl auch der Meinung sehr vieler) sind Rahmen aus den Fertigungsstrassen in Taiwan vielleicht weniger schön an den Nähten, aber durchaus Konkurrenzfähig (tief gestapelt).

Hier beicht einfach ein Kaufargument gegenüber anderen Herstellern weg.

Oder wie siehts du das?


----------



## MantaHai (15. Januar 2017)

Also ich werde mir ein Nicolai wegen der Verarbeitung, der Qualität, der Getriebe und der Firma zum Anfassen holen. Die Preise werden sich doch ändern, hat Kalle doch schon angekündigt. Die Hauptkosten werden aber vermutlich die CNC-Arbeiten sein und die finden weiterhin in Deutschland statt. Das schöne an Nicolai ist doch, dass ich dort konstruktiv Kritik üben kann und der Chef kriegt es mit.


----------



## guru39 (16. Januar 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> Rainer, aber genau das ist doch des Pudels Kern!
> 
> Für die "made in germany" Philosophie der Marke Nicolai waren wir alle gewillt, 1400€ für einen Hardtailrahmen zu bezahlen.
> Auch weil dieses Mantra und die Verteidigung dessen über die Jahre eindrucksvoll war.
> ...



Die Kalkulation der Rahmen ist die Sache von Nicolai.

Wenn es dir zu teuer und Zuwenig MIG ist......niemand wird gezwungen


----------



## der-gute (16. Januar 2017)

Niemand hat die Absicht eine Mauer zu errichten


----------



## Timmy35 (16. Januar 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> Niemand hat die Absicht eine Mauer zu errichten



Doch, Trump. Aber Mexico will nicht zahlen... (SCNR)


----------



## Feanor90 (16. Januar 2017)

Jetzt mal von dieser Preisdiskussion weg. Wieso gibt es das Argon GLF nicht mit Pinion ? Anyone ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pillehille (16. Januar 2017)

Also im Tech Sheet steht eine Kettenstrebenlänge für Pinion,

Denke das kannst du also auch bestellen


----------



## MantaHai (16. Januar 2017)

Feanor90 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal von dieser Preisdiskussion weg. Wieso gibt es das Argon GLF nicht mit Pinion ? Anyone ?


Schau nochmal im Katalog  DDD


----------



## Feanor90 (17. Januar 2017)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Schau nochmal im Katalog  DDD


Gut hatte ich nicht zur Hand dann ist nur die Website nicht aktuell...


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (5. März 2017)

kalle Nicolai schrieb:


> Eine solche Wandlung ist schwierig und ich möchte auch dafür sorgen , daß ein Nicolai Bike auch immer als Nicolai Bike erkennbar bleibt und die Gene in sich trägt . *Schöne Schweißnähte , gerade Linien , coole Frästeile . Wir können nicht allen alles Recht machen aber wir nehmen jede konstruktive Kritik ernst und Ihr als Kunden spielt eben keine kleine, relativ unbedeutende und unwichtige Rolle. *
> 
> PS.: "Made in germany" bedeutet für mich "Made by the Nicolai people" oder (weil das so lang ist) "crafted by Nicolai".




Und genau das ist es, was meines erachtens nicolai ausmacht. Gerade der Service ist genial, sehr persönlich und man wird als Kunde erstgenommen: nicht wie bei anderen Herstellern like Canyon, radon, Cube und Co. wo die Kunden nur ein reines Profitobjekt sind, die es gilt auszusaugen wo es geht.

Nicolai bleibt und ist ein hervorragender Hersteller von sehr guten Bikes und schwimmt eben NICHT mit der Masse, sondern geht in dieser Welt seinen ganz eigenen Weg.


----------



## Starcraft (8. März 2017)

Um wieder auf das leidige Thema zu kommen. Ich hatte vor mir ein Argon Fat zu kaufen. Ich spare seit längerer Zeit darauf, freue mich natürlich auch auf ein solches Produkt. Jetzt überlegt man natürlich schon zweimal, ob man sofort bestellt oder noch bis zum Statement von N wartet, wie sich denn die Preispolitik ändert. 
Ich glaube, dass durch den dreh an der Preisschraube auch etwas mehr Leute überlegen würden, sich ein hardtail von nicolai zu kaufen.

Sicherlich werden sich die Jungs Gedanken gemacht haben, dass viele potentielle Kunden stutzig werden, wenn der Preis der gleiche bleibt, obwohl die Herstellungskosten sinken.

Man darf gespannt sein.


----------



## osbow (13. März 2017)

Starcraft schrieb:


> Sicherlich werden sich die Jungs Gedanken gemacht haben, dass viele potentielle Kunden stutzig werden, wenn der Preis der gleiche bleibt, obwohl die Herstellungskosten sinken.
> 
> Man darf gespannt sein.


Vielleicht fangen sie damit einfach nur die steigenden Energiekosten oder die hohen Lohnnebenkosten in D auf. Vielleicht schaffen sie sich damit auch nur ein finanzielles Polster um eine Nacht etwas ruhiger schlafen zu können. Wäre es also so schlimm, wenn die Preise dadurch nicht fallen?


----------



## der-gute (13. März 2017)

also ich finde 1400€ für ein Hardtailrahmen OHNE Extras schon recht hochpreisig...du nicht?
aus Lübbrechtsen is das irgendwie noch dem eigenen Über-Ich zu verkaufen...aber von woanders`?


----------



## codit (13. März 2017)

So langsam geht mir Dein Genöhle aber schon auf die Nerven! Aber halt, ich nehm alles zurück, ist wie bei mir mit sechsundzwanzig.


----------



## guru39 (14. März 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> also ich finde 1400€ für ein Hardtailrahmen OHNE Extras schon recht hochpreisig...du nicht?
> aus Lübbrechtsen is das irgendwie noch dem eigenen Über-Ich zu verkaufen...aber von woanders`?











der-gute schrieb:


> Ey Gürü, bitte den Adressaten der Facepalm auch zitieren...
> ich fühl mich grad gemobbt...





so besser.......


----------



## der-gute (14. März 2017)

korrekt gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (28. April 2017)

Sacht mal, @vinc, wird es ein Geometron G19 in 29" geben?


----------



## wildbiker (28. April 2017)

egal woher die Rahmen kommen..... ich find Nicolai noch recht günstig (nur Rahmen) und dann noch handmade zusammengebruzelt... 

ein Rotwild kostet auch nicht wenig und da is nix handmade...
http://s-tec-essence.eshop.t-online...SFS27.52016/SubProducts/R.X1FSFS27.52016-0002


----------



## bastea82 (28. April 2017)

Was ist es denn dann, wenn nicht hand build? Roboter build?


----------



## wildbiker (29. April 2017)

das sieht dann so aus...

hingebeamt von nem eipfone mid teletubbitabbatalk


----------



## bastea82 (29. April 2017)

Das ist erstmal nur ne Demonstration. 
Die Realität wird anders aussehen.


----------



## wildbiker (29. April 2017)

aha.. wie denn?


----------



## bastea82 (29. April 2017)

Manpower. Asia handmade sozusagen.


----------



## der-gute (2. Mai 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> Sacht mal, @vinc, wird es ein Geometron G19 in 29" geben?



Nicht das vor lautet Robotergelaber meine Frage untergeht...


----------



## bastea82 (2. Mai 2017)

Nach sechs Posts kann auch mal ne Frage untergehen. Schlimm schlimm.
Also pushe ich mal mit


der-gute schrieb:


> Sacht mal, @vinc, wird es ein Geometron G19 in 29" geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (2. Mai 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> Sacht mal, @vinc, wird es ein Geometron G19 in 29" geben?



...und ein Geometron G16-29 ? 
Im Hinblick auf 2017/2018 interessieren mich zwei Aspekte:

1. Geometron-Konzept mit "Enduro-Federweg" (150 bis 170mm) in Verbindung mit 29" ohne Tailormade.
2. Hinterbaukonzept mit ordentlich Freigang für max 2,8", mindestens aber 2,6"

Zu Punkt 1 hat man ja schon Tailormade-Aufbauen gesehen. Bei Mojo und hier im Forum. Wenn man sich die Entwicklung im Endurosegment anschaut (Specialized, Trek, Evil,...) und künftig auch im DH-Bereich (Fox49) sollte hier durchaus Bedarf bestehen.

Punkt 2: Beim G13 und auch beim G16 ist es hier durchaus knapp, wie man hier liest. Teilweise schon bei 2,4"er Contis. Problem ist die Lage der geraden Druckstreben. Hier würde ich mir Druckstreben mit Shape wünschen.
Zweiter Knackpunkt ist der Yoke. Ist der aktuell noch immer hufeisenförmig? Im Bereich der Felge hat es eine Verengung. Bei breiten Felgen ist hier schnell Kontakt.
Beim G16-eboxx und ich meine sogar beim GPI geht das doch auch mit einem geraden Yoke. Sowas wünsche ich mir künftig bei Nicolai, um volle Freiheit für breite Felgen und breite Reifen bis in den moderaten Plusbereich zu haben.

Also, Geometron, Federweg, 29" und dicke Reifen  Zumindest die Option.....

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## WODAN (2. Mai 2017)

Ich wäre für ein Lambda Geometron 29" Plus


----------



## Simbl (2. Mai 2017)

Goil, Baukran extra long


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Mai 2017)

Lieber den Weg von Rocky gehen und 26 mit 3.0 als Option zu 650B anbieten.
26+ ist für mich das bessere Plusformat. Muß ja dummerweise jetzt am Tourenlaufradsatz, am GPI, auch 650B+ Fahren.
Wenn ich von Finale heimkomme, wird auf jedenfall nochmal ein Experiment in die Richtung gestartet 

G.


----------



## der-gute (2. Mai 2017)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Lieber den Weg von Rocky gehen und 26 mit 3.0 als Option zu 650B anbieten.
> 26+ ist für mich das bessere Plusformat. Muß ja dummerweise jetzt am Tourenlaufradsatz, am GPI, auch 650B+ Fahren.
> Wenn ich von Finale heimkomme, wird auf jedenfall nochmal ein Experiment in die Richtung gestartet
> 
> G.



Du bist grad in Finale? Die Trails sind doch wegen des Regens gesperrt...


----------



## justanicename (2. Mai 2017)

@LB Jörg 
Ich kenne mich mit den div. Formaten nicht sonderlich aus.
Aber mein G16 EBOXX hat ja die variable Schwinge und Druckstrebe mittels Mutatoren.
Da war original 27,5 x 3.0 drin. Also 650B+.
Jetzt fahre ich auf der selben Felge mit gekürzter (auf 2.8 Format, ist also noch massig Luft) Schwinge und Strebe gerade 27,5 x 2.4 und wenn die durch sind, probiere ich mal 2.6 oder 2.8.
Ich könnte aber doch theoretisch evtl. auch 29er fahren (730mm könnte passen, laut Techsheet gehen 728mm mit 27,5x3.0) oder auch 26+, was ja fast identisch ist zu 27,5 bzgl. Durchmesser.
Demnach müsste doch ein 650B+ auch problemlos mit 26+ gehen, oder was verstehe ich da nicht? Solange die Breite passt ist doch alles ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. Mai 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> Du bist grad in Finale? Die Trails sind doch wegen des Regens gesperrt...



Hat ja nur einen Vormittag geregnet und gesperrt ist garnichts. Nur Vormittags an dem Tag sind keine Shuttles gefahren. Dafür hat man ja dann Beine 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Mai 2017)

justanicename schrieb:


> @LB Jörg
> Ich kenne mich mit den div. Formaten nicht sonderlich aus.
> Aber mein G16 EBOXX hat ja die variable Schwinge und Druckstrebe mittels Mutatoren.
> Da war original 27,5 x 3.0 drin. Also 650B+.
> ...



Kenne nur das G16 von einem Freund. Selbst der normale 650B Reifen ist schon an einer ungünstigen Stelle, nahe der Verjüngung. 650B+ oder gar 26+ ist absolut ausgeschlossen. 29 Zoll könnte gut möglich sein dagegen.
Bei meinem GPI geht halt bis 2.8 in  650B rein. 26+ kommt halt auch nah an die Verjüngung...

G.


----------



## justanicename (2. Mai 2017)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Kenne nur das G16 von einem Freund. Selbst der normale 650B Reifen ist schon an einer ungünstigen Stelle, nahe der Verjüngung. 650B+ oder gar 26+ ist absolut ausgeschlossen. 29 Zoll könnte gut möglich sein dagegen.
> Bei meinem GPI geht halt bis 2.8 in  650B rein. 26+ kommt halt auch nah an die Verjüngung...
> 
> G.



Sorry, war etwas blöd von mir formuliert. 
Ich meinte auch nicht bezogen auf das "normale" G16, sondern im Kontext "was kommt evtl. Neues als G13, G16". 

Meine Frage wäre also, ob ich mit folgendem richtig liege, oder wo da mein Denkfehler ist (ich kenne mich da wirklich nicht so aus und versuche die Zusammenhänge zu verstehen):
Wenn man ein "neues" G16 z.B eine breite Schwinge hätte wie beim G16 EBOXX (also passend für 27,5 x 2.4 bis 3.0), dann wäre doch Dein Wunsch nach der Option 650b oder 26+ obsolet, da beides ginge.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Mai 2017)

justanicename schrieb:


> Sorry, war etwas blöd von mir formuliert.
> Ich meinte auch nicht bezogen auf das "normale" G16, sondern im Kontext "was kommt evtl. Neues als G13, G16".
> 
> Meine Frage wäre also, ob ich mit folgendem richtig liege, oder wo da mein Denkfehler ist (ich kenne mich da wirklich nicht so aus und versuche die Zusammenhänge zu verstehen):
> Wenn man ein "neues" G16 z.B eine breite Schwinge hätte wie beim G16 EBOXX (also passend für 27,5 x 2.4 bis 3.0), dann wäre doch Dein Wunsch nach der Option 650b oder 26+ obsolet, da beides ginge.



Ach so. Aber obsolet wäre mein Wunsch dann auch nur, wenn für 650B+ die Tretlagerhöhe nicht berücksichtigt wird und schon für 650b "normal" ein ausreichend hohes Tretlager zustande kommt. 
Der tiefe Tretlagertrend geht bei uns zu 100% jedem so richtig auf den Sack. Scheinbar fahren alle nur noch Trails ohne Steine oder springen nur noch umeinander 

G.


----------



## justanicename (2. Mai 2017)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ach so. Aber obsolet wäre mein Wunsch dann auch nur, wenn für 650B+ die Tretlagerhöhe nicht berücksichtigt wird und schon für 650b "normal" ein ausreichend hohes Tretlager zustande kommt.
> Der tiefe Tretlagertrend geht bei uns zu 100% jedem so richtig auf den Sack. Scheinbar fahren alle nur noch Trails ohne Steine oder springen nur noch umeinander
> 
> G.


Danke.
Daran hatte ich nun nicht gedacht. Ich war gedanklich nur fixiert auf Durchmesser und Breite.


----------



## MrMupfin97 (18. Mai 2017)

kalle Nicolai schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen ,
> 
> danke für die offene Diskussion und offenen Worte hier im Forum . Ich danke erstmal Sentilo für die richtige Einschätzung der Lage :
> 
> ...



Hey, 
ich bin seit ich 2012 mit dem MTB angefangen hab ein Nicolai Fan. Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie ich auf die Firma gekommen bin, sie war einfach schon immer da. Mein erstes Nicolai war ein Helius FR in Firedepartment Red mit Rohloff. sackschwer, aber dennoch unglaublich agil. War leider die falsche Größe und daher im Uphill mehr als nur unbrauchbar. 
Es ist schön, eine Firma zu kennen, die Fahrräder nach meinen Bedürfnissen bauen und dabei eine Firmenphilosophie vertreten, die ich sogar aus ökonomischer und politischer Überzeugung nachvollziehen kann. Die Idee einer Art "Planwirtschaft" im Kleinen Maßstab ist einfach ökologisch gesehen der Wahnsinn. Bedarfsorientierte Produktion ist den meisten Firmen mittlerweile ein Fremdwort und darum ist der Markt im Moment einfach überschwemmt von den großen Herstellern, denen ihre ökologische Verantwortung am Arsch vorbei geht. (Hat nichts mit den Produktionsstätten zu tun, da Taiwan immer noch ein sehr faszinierendes und auch sehr hochtechnisiertes Land, das sich gut sehen lassen kann. Aber Alu, Carbon und Stahl wächst nunmal nicht auf Bäumen und dass für den Abbau wichtige Ressourcen erschöpft werden bzw. Unmengen an Schadstoffen emittiert werden (carbon) ist den meisten Firmen egal, so lange der Profit stimmt).
Hut ab vor dem Projekt Bosnien. Man hätte genauso gut auch nach Fernost gehen können, um da zu schweißen, aber mit Bosnien bleibt ihr noch immer etwas besonderes. Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Bezahlung aus? Verdienen die Schweißer genauso viel, wie bei uns, oder sind die lokal angepasst?
Mein Argon RoCC mit Rohloff ist einfach ein Traum, so ultraleicht und so bocksteif  Von meinem Helius Ac fangen wir mal gar nicht an. Ein ION 18 mit Pinion für's grobe steht im Moment auch noch auf der Wunschliste  Des wird dann allerdings für den Hochalpin Einsatz getrimmt.  
Wenn ihr nur nicht soo unglaublich teuer währt   Ein Nicolai wird nicht einfach gefahren. Es wird geliebt. Ich meine mein Bike wird auch hin und wieder an die Grenzen gebracht, aber gepflegt und gehütet wird es wie mein Augapfel, wenn nicht sogar n Ticken mehr  
Viele verstehen das nicht, aber mir geht schon bei den Schweißnähten ordentlich einer ab. Wenn mein Kumpel mit seinem Cannondale ums Eck kommt, muss ich immer daran denken, wie schief und krumm die Nähte früher gewesen sein mussten, damit jemand auf die Idee kommt, die abzuschleifen  Er nennt es ein Qualitätsmerkmal, für mich is es eine Katastrophe


----------



## patrick_ (19. Mai 2017)

MrMupfin97 schrieb:


> Verdienen die Schweißer genauso viel, wie bei uns, oder sind die lokal angepasst?



Ich hoffe, dass Kalle die Jungs fair bezahlt und Sie damit zu den Besserverdienern in ihrem Land gehören aber den deutschen Stundenlohn erhalten sie meiner Vermutung nach sicher nicht.




MrMupfin97 schrieb:


> wie schief und krumm die Nähte früher gewesen sein mussten, damit jemand auf die Idee kommt, die abzuschleifen  Er nennt es ein Qualitätsmerkmal, für mich is es eine Katastrophe



Eine Naht kann tip top aussehen und dennoch kann die Anbindung in der Wurzel fehlerhaft sein - das mal vorweg. Abseits davon sind die Nähte an der Kanonenkugel nicht geschliffen. Ist ein Schweißprozess bei dem die Naht einfach keine Schuppung hat. Mit modernen Schweißgeräten bekommt ein geübter Schweißer auch eine MIG-Naht hin, die nach WIG aussieht.
Diese Nähte wurden aber eingeführt um mögliche visuelle Abweichungen zu eliminieren und wahrscheinlich auch den Preis zu reduzieren.


----------



## MrMupfin97 (19. Mai 2017)

patrick_ schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass Kalle die Jungs fair bezahlt und Sie damit zu den Besserverdienern in ihrem Land gehören aber den deutschen Stundenlohn erhalten sie meiner Vermutung nach sicher nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sicher? Ich meine gehört zu haben, dass diese 100% glatten schweißnähte nicht soo ganz "natürlich" entstehen...
Kann mich jetzt aber auch gewaltig täuschen, das is natürlich auch nicht ausgeschlossen


----------



## manuelmartensen (24. September 2017)

kalle Nicolai schrieb:


> …Denn es geht um die Menschen und nicht um die Fahne.



Seh ich auch so; wo die Designer, Techniker, Schrauber & Schweißer von Nicolai Lübbrechtsen geboren und aufgewachsen sind, ist den meisten doch wohl auch relativ Lachs.


----------

